# (IR) The 3rd IR, 2nd Turn (thread 2)



## Edena_of_Neith

Welcome to the madness.  Everyone come to this thread.  The other one is full.


----------



## kaboom

Edena, have you gotten my 2 emails?


----------



## JohnBrown

*Edena, question*

What is the status of my troops?


----------



## Creamsteak

Since the Delrunian Army was not attacked I guess we will consider reinforcing our defense some more... More catapults, more towers... more balistae, more trenches... more more more...

Defenders are spread into Artonsamay and Kinemeet with bases in each county as described earlier...

A Fraction of the army is sent to scout Kor and see if the enemy is entrenched, but are hoping to find another big empty county to reinforce. If the county is cleaned out they will move in, if the county is occupied they retreat to Kinemeet to reinforce the border with Kor. If we move in then the forces are spread across this border as well, and similar entrenchment occurs.

The forces of Fellreeve are now looking to the north to prevent attacks from the north more than from the south. Forces here worried mostly about attacks from the Fellands. Because of this a 1 PL scouting party is sent to raid the Fellands.

I am going to bed... so the scouting parties are TO RETREAT if resistance even equal to their force is encountered. After scouts return or secure land catapults begin lobbing every rock they can get their hands on into the Riftcrag... attempting to destroy stuctures and bait the enemy to come out and attack.

William has overall control of my forces that can only be overided by me... and he has COMPLETE control of my forces in the Swanmay army. 

Messages are sent to allied Spelljammers to reinforce us if they ever have such an ability available. Both here and in the Grandwoods.

Attacks are kept to catapults and ballistae which are lobbed into the crater. If they are available... more Dragons and Celestials may be summoned to perform healing and scout from the sky.


----------



## Serpenteye

Furious at the destruction in the North Kingdom the great armies of the Dark Union chase after the fleeing armies. A highly moblie force of cavalry and other fast units (man, I'm too tired) try to get around and ahead of the main force of the enemies and engage them in combat to pin them down. The God Emperor, Philidor, Xaene, Tenser and Drax is with this force, so is most high level mages in the Union. While the enemy army is stalled by this force the main armies will ram into the enemies from the rear (that sounds kind'a dirty ) and annihilate them. We will not allow them to escape this time. They must die!
 Other mages fly invisibly and buffed over the evacuating ships and blast them to the bottom of the sea.


----------



## Bonedagger

IMPORTANT OOC. 
I have made a post regarding Vecna in the IR Out Of Character Talk thread!


----------



## JohnBrown

The following is OOC:

Emissaries and ambassadors (all human, but very creepy humans) from the IBKSC arrive in each of the following empires capitals (assuming of course you allow it).  Embassies are established, and the ambassadors expect to be treat with rights that their positions afford (again assuming you allow it, if not they will simply go home, such a request on your part will not necessarily negate any current agreements between our nations.

The following is a list of people that Iuz has official dealings with.  I would ask that you all treat this as OCC information that you don’t know unless Edena rules that your spies learn of it.  This is just easier than writing a bunch of emails.

William Roland:  Non-aggression, Right of Passage (escorted and only with Kevellond’s approval).
Black Omega:  Non-aggression
Creamsteak: Non-aggression, Free Trade (technology, etc.)
Turrosh Mak: Non-aggression
Darkness: Non-aggression, Free trade, Mutual Defense Pact (conditional on specific aggressors that we have already spoken about)
Draco and Serpent eye: Non-aggression, Mutual defense pact (non-conditional on aggressor)
Anabsterercon: Non-aggression
Kalanyr: Non-aggression, Free Trade

If I missed someone or something please let me know and I will correct my notes accordingly.


----------



## Kalanyr

Iuz's ambassadors are accepted but are Instructed to set up office in Geoff in a relatively safe place.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

JohnBrown, a huge Shade delegation appears before you, led by Shadowlady Ahlissa. Sahe speaks:

- O great and migty, it seems that some misunderstandings has happened between us. I humby apologize for it. We are giving you our technological secrets in a good will, we will also build you a temple in Shadow Throne!

- O almighty Iuz it seems that this is a turning point in this war. Allying with our enemies won`t give you much, allying with us will allow you finally crush Kevellond League. We humbly ask you to reconsider this offer.

To Kalanyr, Festy Dog, Maudlin, Forsaken One and Sullir:

You haven`t stated sharing technology with each other, as I and Serpenteye did! I advise you to do it.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Iuz*

Your embassy is recieved with open arms. All diplomatic niceties are shown and the embasy is provided with a pleasant little palace in our capital Jalpa. The embasy is of course carefully watched and guarded.


----------



## JohnBrown

Kalaynr – Done, although I am assuming that you are providing protection for my ambassador in this highly dangerous, contested area?

Serpenteye – Thank you, this will do quite nicely.

Melkor – a Temple, Free Trade and….?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena Shade sent all their reserves to the Western Front, Shadow Throne is almost empty now.  Enemies have to face great magical power, terrible outsiders, mighty Shadow Dragons. All Shadowlords are participating in battle, by throwing spells of doom, But Azorgax and Bealros are personally leading troops, no enemy warrior can stand to any of them, enemy escape at the very sight of them.


----------



## Kalanyr

Drow tech is shared with the following aditions
Acererak
Sollir
Valkys
(All others we are trading with continue recieving tech)

Festy will also share tech with them.

Forsaken will too unless he objects in which case his support is withdrawn.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers to posts above*

Kaboom

  Edena, have you gotten my 2 emails?

  ((Yes))

  - - -

   JohnBrown

  Edena, question 
  What is the status of my troops?

  ((The leader of the orcs sums it up:

  The Descendants of the Worms of the Earth are ready and waiting to kill the weaklings of the surface, Sir!))

  - - -

  creamsteak

  Since the Delrunian Army was not attacked I guess we will consider reinforcing our defense some more... More catapults, more towers... more balistae, more trenches... more more more... 

  ((What's left of the Delrunian Army.  More than two-thirds of it was killed in the Battle of the Flinty Hills and the subsequent rout.))

  Defenders are spread into Artonsamay and Kinemeet with bases in each county as described earlier... 

  ((Noted.))

                                  A Fraction of the army is sent to scout Kor and see if the enemy is entrenched, but are hoping to find another big empty county to reinforce. If the county is cleaned out they will move in, if the county is occupied they retreat to Kinemeet to reinforce the border with Kor. If we move in then the forces are spread across this border as well, and similar entrenchment occurs. 

  ((Kor is massively entrenched.))

  The forces of Fellreeve are now looking to the north to prevent attacks from the north more than from the south. Forces here worried mostly about attacks from the Fellands. Because of this a 1 PL scouting party is sent to raid the Fellands. 

  ((Noted.  Sollir, another of your countries is under attack.))

  I am going to bed... so the scouting parties are TO RETREAT if resistance even equal to their force is encountered. After scouts return or secure land catapults begin lobbing every rock they can get their hands on into the Riftcrag... attempting to destroy stuctures and bait the enemy to come out and attack. 

  ((They can't get close enough to the Rift Canyon to do that, and in any case the Canyon is huge ... more than 100 miles long, and a mile wide or more))

  William has overall control of my forces that can only be overided by me... and he has COMPLETE control of my forces in the Swanmay army. 

  ((Noted.  Williams, take note.))

  Messages are sent to allied Spelljammers to reinforce us if they ever have such an ability available. Both here and in the Grandwoods. 

  ((There are none left to help.  They are all fighting in the great battle over the Hellfurnaces.))

  - - -


   Serpenteye

  Furious at the destruction in the North Kingdom the great armies of the Dark Union chase after the fleeing armies. A highly moblie force of cavalry and other fast units (man, I'm too tired) try to get around and ahead of the main force of the enemies and engage them in combat to pin them down. The God Emperor, Philidor, Xaene, Tenser and Drax is with this force, so is most high level mages in the Union. While the enemy army is stalled by this force the main armies will ram into the enemies from the rear (that sounds kind'a dirty ) and annihilate them. We will not allow them to escape this time. They must die! 

  ((Bad news, Serpenteye.  They got away.  They have made it back to the safety of Dark Swamp, where they have massively fortified the place ... and it is, in terms of forest and natural hazards, worse than the Grandwood.
  Of course, they have a truly large force, unlike the Grandwood.))

  Other mages fly invisibly and buffed over the evacuating ships and blast them to the bottom of the sea.

  ((The Lendore elves are mages themselves.  They see your force coming.
  They return fire, and use magic to save their ships.
  Soon, your mage army is locked in a war of assorted lightning bolts, fireballs, magic missiles, and other spells, lighting up the sky with the pyrotechnics as the Union and the elves fight it out.))

  ((Some good news for you.  Kas has conquered the last of Nyrond.
  You now hold the Flinty Hills and Garrel Enkdal.
  You have regained all the land lost to the Swanmay Army, although the eastern part of the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi is devastated.))          


   Bonedagger
   Member


  IMPORTANT OOC. 
  I have made a post regarding Vecna in the IR Out Of Character Talk thread!

  ((I am really sorry you are leaving, Bonedagger/Riot Gear.
  God knows, you are a good player, and one of the best through all the IRs.
  I wish you could stay.
  Thanks for making the IRs what they were.))


  - - -

   JohnBrown

  The following is OOC: 

  Emissaries and ambassadors (all human, but very creepy humans) from the IBKSC arrive in each of the following empires capitals (assuming of course you allow it). Embassies are established, and the ambassadors expect to be treat with rights that their positions afford (again assuming you allow it, if not they will simply go home, such a request on your part will not necessarily negate any current agreements between our nations.

  ((EVERYONE, PLEASE READ THE ABOVE.)) 

  The following is a list of people that Iuz has official dealings with. I would ask that you all treat this as OCC information that you don’t know unless Edena rules that your spies learn of it. This is just easier than writing a bunch of emails. 

  William Roland: Non-aggression, Right of Passage (escorted and only with Kevellond’s approval). 
  Black Omega: Non-aggression 
  Creamsteak: Non-aggression, Free Trade (technology, etc.) 
  Turrosh Mak: Non-aggression 
  Darkness: Non-aggression, Free trade, Mutual Defense Pact (conditional on specific aggressors that we have already spoken about) 
  Draco and Serpent eye: Non-aggression, Mutual defense pact (non-conditional on aggressor)
  Anabsterercon: Non-aggression 
  Kalanyr: Non-aggression, Free Trade 

  ((The above is strictly OOC.  It is not generally known IC, although spies are working on the matter.))

  If I missed someone or something please let me know and I will correct my notes accordingly.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Iuz's ambassadors are accepted but are Instructed to set up office in Geoff in a relatively safe place.

  ((There is no safe place in Geoff, as you should know well, Kalanyr.))

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  JohnBrown, a huge Shade delegation appears before you, led by Shadowlady Ahlissa. Sahe speaks: 

  - O great and migty, it seems that some misunderstandings has happened between us. I humby apologize for it. We are giving you our technological secrets in a good will, we will also build you a temple in Shadow Throne! 

  - O almighty Iuz it seems that this is a turning point in this war. Allying with our enemies won`t give you much, allying with us will allow you finally crush Kevellond League. We humbly ask you to reconsider this offer. 

  To Kalanyr, Festy Dog, Maudlin, Forsaken One and Sullir: 

  You haven`t stated sharing technology with each other, as I and Serpenteye did! I advise you to do it.

  ((Good and bad news for you, Melkor.
  The good news is that you now hold the County of Urnst.
  The bad news is that you no longer hold Dyvvers or the Wild Coast - the confederation of the United Kingdom of Ulek, the Lortmil Technomancy and the Peoples of the Northern Lortmils, the Pomarj, and nearly the Kevellond League's entire army, all combined, have driven your forces out of those lands.
  There is more good news.  You made them pay very dearly to regain those lands.  Very dearly indeed.))          

  - - -

   Serpenteye

   Iuz 

  Your embassy is recieved with open arms. All diplomatic niceties are shown and the embasy is provided with a pleasant little palace in our capital Jalpa. The embasy is of course carefully watched and guarded.

  ((Heh.  Noted!))


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

What else do you desire, mighty Iuz. We may also give you slaves as another gift( 1 or 2 power level worth). 

And Shade Empire is sharing technology with Iuz Empire.

I assume we are trading, is it Kalanyr?

I would apreciate if you could send a small force to help us in the battle, even you appearing personally might be enough!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Wait, if Kevellond threw all their forces at us, how can they defend from Kalanyr, Festy and Forsaken One?


----------



## JohnBrown

*Edena, Melkor*

To orc general --  If all conditions are right (as I stated in my email earlier today, Edena).  Move out  Otherwise remain on alert.

Melkor -- Iuz thinks a minute.  "Hmm...Lets start the negotiation.  My opening bid would be the City and Domain of Greyhawk..."


----------



## Serpenteye

So the Dark Swamp is heavily fortified and guarded by a large force. Then we reinforce our border. Fortresses and traps are built all around our borders with the Dark Swamp and heavily garrisoned. The same is done in Garrel Enkdal and the Flinty Hills.
All in all 15 powerpoints entrench in the general area. 
30 powerpoints worth of armies, including the God Emperor and his NPC flunkies travel west and strike into Seldanora and Delrune to force a peace in the north. The lands are not ravaged, the people not massacred, only those who oppose us. 10 points of armies are sent into the Duchy of Urnst to end the stalemate. The mages and Sea Barons fighting the fleets in the north are reinforced and are now 15 powerpoints. Our other forces take defensive positions all around the Union.


----------



## Kalanyr

Good Point.

Iuz's ambassadors are set up somewhere in the Hellfurnaces in Festy Dogs capital, they are given the utmost luxury.


----------



## JohnBrown

*There was someone I forgot...*

Sollir Furryfoot – We of the IBKSC do not consider you the legitimate government of the Bandit Lands.  We recognize, err, well, ourselves the legitimate government, and as such will not open negotiations with you.  We are simply offering your people (not your character) a relatively bloodless option of peaceful reconciliation.  Again we advise you to think about it.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Drow Ambassador seems to be a bit surprised at the words of Iuz:

You are asking much, this is our capitol, but it can be done. This is the prize we can pay for a full military aliance,  Shade are interested in territories of Veluna, Celene, Pomajr and Ulek, Domain of Greyhawk is not that much compared to it, of course we are opened to further negotiations.  

Suddenly she speaks with a passion( As I mentioned, she bears enchantment tha makes her voice unhumanly convincing, like The Voice of Saruman, it is no charm directed at you)

Oh Iuz The Old One, The Mighty One, the time has come for the strong to feed upon the weak! And the power and cunning of Iuz The Old One is legendary, we have heard about you even on Toril, your fame knows no borders! You have a chance like never before,  for Furyondy lies almost unprotected, its armies sent to east and west. Kevellondians, they opposed you in the past, they dared to defy Iuz The Old One, such a sin must be punished!

We beg you, strike upon The Furyondy, crush your enemies, make them bow before your supreme might! You will have Furyondy, you will have Greyhawk, your Empire wil rise to heights unimaginable, your glory will live for eternity!

Don`t care about treaties and promises, you are The God of Gods, King of Kings, you are Iuz, you are beyond this!


----------



## JohnBrown

*Melkor*

OOC:  Before I can respond I need to hear back from Edena.  I just don't want you to think I am blowing you off on purpose....

I liked the prose though!!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To Edena:

As the forces of the enemy retake their territories , they find a wasteland. Shade devastated everything they could, and civillian population, mostly enslaved, while the chosen could ascend and become The Shade, was moved to Shadow Throne( or killed if it was impossibel).

(Meta) Edena I believe that the action stated above will allow The Shade to keep most of their pl from Wild Coast and Dyvvers, 2 from 3, okay?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Iuz, of course we can`t give you Greyhawk in an instant, time is needed to move our capitol, not to mention we use all forces avalible to defend against overwhelming odds.


----------



## Serpenteye

I'm logging out now. 
Edena, if any of our armies comes under the risk of defeat they will withdraw to more defensible positions. If any of our defences are at risk of being overrun they will be reinforced.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Melkor*

I understand the logistics invloved, however, since we are talking a milltary allience on a massive and complete scale, It would be imprudent of me to "activate" such an agreement until the turn over was complete.

Such an alliance could only begin once The City of Greyhawk and the Domain were under my control.

OOC: Again, I'm not trying to drag this out on purpose, but I do really need to hear from Edena.  I have several things going on at once.....


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase has Khelarque teleport him from the front line to the his capitol for a short time in which he meets and greets the ambassadors, then discusses some matters of importance with them.

After that he hurriedly makes it known that he supports Kalanyr in all his endeavors.

Then, as quickly as he came, Khelarque teleports him back to the battlefield, to continue his essential assistance in the defense of his home.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Iuz The Old One, we know that there are fundamental powers that even Gods revere, like the one known as Serpent that Vecna is said to worship. Could you make on oath upon these powers so we can ally without the doubt?


----------



## JohnBrown

*Melkor*

Iuz looks at the drow elf strangely, "People like us are not to be trusted.  Either one of us is capable of the knife in the other's back.  So, no, there are no words that can make me trust you, only deeds, I would expect no different from you."

OOC: I do have a counter proposal, but again I have to hear from Edena first.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Logging off*

I have now been awake for 24 hours.  I need to get some sleep.  Again, I hope I didn't disrupt everything too badly tonight and I did I'm sorry.

JOhn


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Hmm thanks and sorry.*

My Parents didn't allow me tot get behind the computer until now... I felt really really reallu bad about that and I wasn delighted to see my allies have taken control really nice. So Thanks alot lads!

Melkkor I thought I mailed edena that I supported you with Tech. My sincerest appologies that that didn't happen and / or get through and I will correct it now.

I will donate Technology to:

Kalanyr
Festy
Melkor
Kas + Serpenteye
Iuz
Valkys
Acerak.
Sollir.

After totally, repeat TOTALLY devestating everything we're we went up and into Keoland we indeed pull back to teh mountains with Spelljammers Screaming overhead. (we have 105 PL worth of them and the other about 60. Edena keep that in mind in the skies alot of trenches don't really work well ).

in the Mountains we will dig in and keep all those invaders as well at bay as wel can which seems to go well. 

Iuz and Valkys we hope we will see you apear in the orange blob as soon as possible concerning Iuz and as for Valkys come join us in our mountain rage we'd be delighted to see you and you will be rewarded well and we are considering granting you what you mailed me you wanted. If you help us finish this littel problem we might very well do that.

LIVE FOR THE SWARM!!!
(Everyone who has seen starship troopers knows what he's up to but try fighting those critters with swords )




Melkor Vaeregoth wants to become a shade. Care to lend him a hand and to get a nice new powerfull member to your shade counsil if you want? PL 5 + new shade powers.


----------



## Kalanyr

The Robots of the Barrier peaks are going to begin actively attacking the intruders in our mountain range with everything they have!


----------



## Maudlin

Acererak's forces withdraw from the underground warrens of the Iron Hills, leaving only guards at strategic points. Topside, Techomagical engineers from the Scarlet Brotherhood are rolling out their first experimentations... Early research into engines and hydraulics has yielded technology to store and release gases under high pressure. Those pods are now being fitted onto every fifth undead legionnaire of the attacking horde.

When the outfitting is complete, the undead resume their incursion into the tunnels and turn open the valves, releasing noxious Cloudkill gas around them. Not requiring breath, they are unhindered, but the heavier-than-air gas quickly fills up the tunnels that are sheltering the demihuman defenders. 

The assault is renewed!

Any forces freed up by the conquest of the Hollow Highlands (that aren't fighting Varnaith) and Onnwal now join the battle at Idee (so about PL 30 should be in those mountains).

Acererak, his retinue, and the Scarlet forces still oppose the Varnaith landing party (about 35 PL).

Ooh- also, I both summon and create undead, in addition to summoning Xeg-Yi and Demons. I was one group short, apparently


----------



## The Forsaken One

And Edena, Formians and Illithid take MANY, many thralls. So if it would make a differince in PL. I just stated it and it it makes a difference act accordingly (which I know you do all so well, we love you!)

And I'm sending my PC to celedan Forest and unleash a "control winds there" Manifested at my level this would result in a storm that would make a Hurricane seem like childsplay.
Look up the description of Control winds in the Psionic Handbook if you like because I haven't gotten it with me but gusts of wind up to 500 mph and more will most certainly unroot ALOT of trees and the range..... DUnno about that but it's 3.5 KM when manifested at level 20.... so makes about 20 KM radius circle in which all is blown to bits (caster unaffected). I hope that action will result in a huge breach in the defenses there so the forest can me easily taken. If you see what 200 Mph gusts of a hurricane do to a forest I guess you van imagin what this is going to do to that poor forest. ANd this power lasts for hours so I think I'll be able to uproot alot of their defenses and trees.
And off couse if somehow someone would actually threaten my PC he would vanish like the wind. But I don't think annother PC will come there with enough power to stop him and at least not in time. After that he'll join in with the frenzy that's going on in, above and around our mountain range with all the massive psionic power he can bring into the fray.
(fear my 160th manifester level )


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Vaeragoth Shade  are delighted to hear it! We will immediately send someone who knows the secrets of The Sacred Rite Of Shadow Ascendance. This transformation will do more than give  you new powers, it will make you closer to The Pure Darkness, to the truth, it will cleanse your soul of the lies of the light, of its weakness, of its softness. We will share this marvel with our all allies. Vaeragoth, won`t you have anything against Sahde spreading their religion in  your realm?


----------



## The Forsaken One

You may spread your religion as you please but it won't be of any use...... Illlithid worship Ilsenine (thanks for the Correction Kalanyr , we won't want anabsterconian to get mad at us for a insult )  And formians and their thralls can't even think for themselves cause of the hive mind sweetness  But mayB you can interest Queen Vaeregoth and after the transformation which she hopes you will spread among our kind so we may add it as a racial feature that all new formians will be shades and all join in the glory of the empire of eternal night!
So Vaeregoth wants to become a shade very eagerly and after that he wants to let all her people become shades. let it become a racial trait.
But the Neogi are intesrested in your new and very interesting relegion. Tell them and Vaeregoth more 

We will embrace shadowessence but we Formians follow only our queens for that's all we can and in all we trust! Hivemind for ever 

For the Swarm!!!


(Ilsenine, a sort of Ultra Power Floating OverMind Brain kind of thingie with a power all psionic creatures desire?)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Good choice Vaergoth, remember that Shade Template is CR+2 while fighting in darkness. Well our God, Melkor The Dark One, is only representation of THE IDEALOf Darkness. Ilsenine also seems to be quite close to The Darkness, we just believe that our God is closer. We don`t indentify `Darkness with evil but power, for we believe that one should do what he desires, that are no right and wrong, because the stronger is always right. We believe that lies of the light, like compassion, make you weak and soft. 

Edena, Shade are spreading Cult Of Darkness across Oerth. We will try to open cells in most major cities, but we will be very cautiousabout it in lands of our allies. We will try to subdue some thieves and assasins guilds, tempting them with Shade transformation. But we build Temple to Iuz in Shadow Throne nevertheless, , and make huge offerings there. We also build a temple of God-Emperor of Eastern Aerdi.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

TO JohnBrown

Ahlissa thinks for a moment than speaks, her voice full of respect:

O Iuz The Old, how great is your detemination to have Greyhawk? We will give it to you if you insist, but what if you take County of Urnst instead, and after Kevellond League is crashed, which is inevitable if Iuz The Mighty strikes  we will accept you adding Furyondy and half of Veluna to your already mighty Empire! You could also have Vesve Forest and Duchy of Tench if God-Emperor agrees.


----------



## Black Omega

And amidst the chaos
Turn 2 Industrial Revolution
Coalition of Light and Shadow
The Hellfurnaces

Magical lights flare in the sky as spelljammer battles spelljammer, now and then a brightly flaring explosion as one side scores a lethal strike.  And well away from the battle, sitting and watching with a spell, Siobhan Silirevnur.  Her loya page, Morre, standing by holding an umbrella above her to keep off the sun.

"It's so exciting roughing it out in the field, isn't it!  Some of those generals should get out here more.  Right into the thick of the action."  the silver haired fae winces as she catches a good view of a spelljammer exploding "Ouch, nasty hit.  Ok..orders..we're winning so keep pushing here!  This is the sort of battle that is remembered for ages!  It's a grind but we'll win at this rate.  Keep supporting the Kevellond League everyplace in fact.  It's been costly but we've got an edge on the Shades..for the moment."

The little fae hhmmss, watching a twisting, magical dogfight for a few seconds before going on "Draw up evacuation plans.  The evil armies need our peoples for undead fodder and conversion into unnatural creatures.  We have to make sure if we're attacked, we can get our people out of the way as quickly as possible."

"and..hm..speaking of unnatural creatures.  A letter for Kalanyr.  Dear Hellish Creature of the Abyss.  Thanks for the bloodroses and the jewels.  I -love- jewels and the roses were great too, once we solved the trouble of them dripping blood.  I hope everything is going well for you..well..aside from the war.  Look forward to hearing from you again, hugs and kisses, Siobhan."
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Note:  Sharing tech with:
Alyx
Darkness
Dagger
Kaboom
Creamsteak
William Ronald
Forrester
Zelda
Uvenelei
Turrosh Mak 

Doubtful i'll be awake for the start today, so William can handle things until I pop on.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Election:*

OOC:


Who has the highest int of all PC's (no Vecna because he's just mad)?
I want to elect a Mr`Smartypants out of all involved 


and euhh.....

KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! KALANYR IS IN LOVE!!!!! 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

     "  "

 We = w3ird jo0w~


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

TO Edena:

Rivalen Tanthul, Archpriest of The Shade will commune wih Melkor The Dark One, his God, and ask him to sponsor God-Emperor`s of Aerdi Divine Ascendance, so he can ascend to Demigodhood( I believe that Dark One, created when many Gods of evil on Toril merged together, is a Greater God).


----------



## Kalanyr

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> "and..hm..speaking of unnatural creatures.  A letter for Kalanyr.  Dear Hellish Creature of the Abyss.  Thanks for the bloodroses and the jewels.  I -love- jewels and the roses were great too, once we solved the trouble of them dripping blood.  I hope everything is going well for you..well..aside from the war.  Look forward to hearing from you again, hugs and kisses, Siobhan."
> *




Somewhere Deep Below the ground Kalanyr dictates an elaborate note to a drow writing in the Elvish script. it reads thus

_
Dear Siobhan,
                       Thank you for your good wishes. I hope everything is going well for you also, well everything but the war of course. I must enquire how did you stop those rose dripping blood? A lot of Abyssal Lords would pay a fortune to avoid the stains on the furniture (My sincere congratulations on the feat). Please find enclosed the finest chocolates the drow can make. Oh and if they are poisoned let me know and the drow responsible will be given a special torture session. 
                                                           Returning your affections
_ *  Kalanyr* _

PS: I am not a Hellish creature I have absolutely no association with the Baatezu or their kindred (well except from killing them now and again).
_

The chocolates and letter are dispatched by Quasit Portal Service, immediately.


----------



## Kalanyr

I'm turning in now.

Forsaken is in charge of the Drow and Festy's troops.

Though he may  not decrease our defense-making or secret subterrainean PL expenditures or put us in massive danger etc.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Doh 




And a mail I was sending to Edena didn't arrive.... mail change..? if so can anyone post the new one please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(Sorry, just woke up)

*Sharing Tech with:*
Kalanyr 
Festy 
Melkor 
Kas + Serpenteye 
Iuz 
Valkys 
Acerak
Forsaken One

The armies of the league of warlords will defend against the attackers, along with the ambushers and planar chromatic dragons, demons, and slaads.


----------



## Creamsteak

Note to Edena: There is another mix up with my armies names...

The Delrunian Army never participated in the Battle of Flinty Hills... that was the Seldanoran Army which has joined the Swanmay army... The Delrunian army has only been on my front with Sollir...

Note to Taxi: I could use a lift next turn... Does it cost extra to get troops past enemy lines?

Question: Can Trebuchets fire into the riftcrag from my lines? Their range is hellaciously farther than a catapult... but I have no clue exactly how far that is...

Question to All: Would anyone else like to hold the next IR in Rokugan? It's not that I prefer any campaign settings... it just seems like another place to try...


----------



## kaboom

If Alyx allows it, the fleets of Varnath will become the flying fleets of Varnath shortly.

Does anyone have a spare citadel ripe to be turned into a taxi?


----------



## The Forsaken One

let me remind you that you cannot do that unless you poses 10th level magic. Only your ships can fly not his and to make another player have that ability you need 10th level magic as by the 10th level magic and abilities rule you might want to look up.


----------



## kaboom

Edena has said that I can  

I'm now giving the *secrets*  of the flying citadels to: 
alyx
Unvenali
zelda


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

There are two new Arms Races.
  Sollir, with the Deepspawn in Heisenbaudos, has started the Monster Arms Race.
  Acererak and Kas have begun the Construct Arms Race.
  Anyone may join either of these races.
  There are other Deepspawn, and pretty much all the Powers can locate at least one.
  Constructs require mages to build, and there are mages aplenty and to spare in the Flanaess.

  The God Emperor of the Dark Union is, indeed, closing in on Divine Ascension.
  He is beginning to feel the wondrous spark of divinity, the special warmth of awesome power, flowing in his veins.

  The Lortmil Technomancy has been protected from all attacks.
  The Lortmil Peoples and Kron Hills protect it on the north, Celene and the Welkwood on the northeast and east, the Pomarj to the southeast, and the Kingdom of Ulek on the south, southwest, west, and northwest.
  Protected by this peace, the Lortmil Technomancy has progressed into the early 20th century, in terms of their weapons.
  They have discovered the secret of light without magic (electricity.)
  They have discovered the secret of motion without magic (electrical motors.)
  They have created transport without magic, using something called gasoline which is created in something called refineries.
  Railroads now extend throughout their realm, and into neighboring realms if GnomeWorks sees fit to do that, and if their neighbors agree.
  They have discovered the secret of long range communication without magic, using poles and lines hung in the air.
  They have even discovered the awesome secret of flight without magic;  this new invention has wings like a bird, a strange windmill that goes at incredible speed in the front, and it takes off and lands on a cleared space of land.

  They have also discovered and are mass producing new weapons of destruction, which they are either not sharing, or sharing only with allies whom GnomeWorks chooses.
  They are mass producing very fine rifles, machine guns, strange chemical brews that fill enemy trenches with death, very powerful high explosives, and they are working on some secret machine that supposedly is proof against any enemy swords or arms fire, and which shoots a giant explosive for hundreds of yards.  Able to travel through any terrain, crush trees before it, and squash the mightiest enemy with it's weight.
  They call it a tank.

  Across the rest of the Flanaess, arrivals of the new weapon, the firearm, are finally reaching the front lines in huge numbers.
  These strange new weapons penetrate all armor:  armor is useless against them, except for magical armor only.
  They are longer ranged and more accurate than a bow, and they can be fired quickly - a vast improvement has been made in these firearms over the last two Turns.
  Increasingly, soldiers are finding that it is more expedient to use these firearms than arrows.
  Some have combined the firearms with swords, producing bayonets.
  Others are abandoning swords, and combining knives and swords.
  The new weapon, the cannon, is being heard on the battlefield for the first time.
  It is proving very effective against castle defenses, and it is also proving very effective against elementals and other large monsters.
  These cannon aren't entirely accurate, but improves are quickly being made in them, especially where the Lortmil Technomancy is helping out.

  A number of bright people got the idea at the same time of enchanting these firearms and cannon, machine guns and explosives.
  The result are much more accurate and powerful firearms, more rapid firing machine guns, and explosives with a wider radius.
  Technomancy, the combination of science and magic, has been born in the Flanaess.

  I see the secret of the Flying Citadels has been given out.
  Very well ... those the secret has been given to can begin tearing their castles out of their own soil, and lofting them skyward.
  This will enable the transport of entire armies from one area to another.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Right.. and there we ban 10th level magic for to prevent everyone to teleport all over the place and now we just all create flying citadels to get everywhere... 

btw you guys are really fast if you get a whole fleet of flying citadels this turn already. And edena... this brings the huge problem back we had with mass teleport except now everyone is just going to fly... 

RIght,,, but I guess you know what you are doing.. and there goes the primary use of 10th level magic..

And with 20 mph you really really really don't get your forces anywhere fast...... just calculate it how far you can get in 1 month and that isn't even near a interesting distance..... I hope you take that VERY well into account especially that Kabooms flying Citadels reached the hellfurnaces in 2 months with 20 mph from the far east....? right..... if you can get such a calculation that proves that... I'll buy it but not until you convinced my Numerical in this case. Since flying citadels fly as fast as a teleport works as we all saw last turn.

And the shade tech...? was far further than that of the Technomancy so I'm interested in what for tech we can use now since Melkor is sharing it with us....? So what kind of tech we are able to use now. A few updates on a few battles and PC actions and some negotiations would be nice as well. 

Youre probably doing this right now or just got back from something 
But Just a few point not only I will be intesrested in I think. And the 1 month time limit is coming near I think.

Really really really mind that 20mph is slow and doesn't even NEAR the speed that was used by those citadels last turn.. They wouldn't even been near our mountains with 20 PL let alone ferry troops across multiple times. Really take this in mind since I didn't mind then and it gave Kaboom alot to do but since it's gonna be abused by 4 people in about a turn I'm really really intested if you are gonna apply Physics to this one correctly now or as mensioned you will take out the primary use of 10th level magic.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To Edena and Serpenteye, VERY IMPORTANT

I am going offline for more than 12 hours. I am giving control over my forces to Serpenteye( Serpenteye as I mentioned God of The Shade will sponsor your Demideityhood). 

Serpenteye, please do everything possible to posivately end negotiating with Iuz, I feel that Iuz fully supporting us with his armies is CRUCIAL for winning the war. And don`t afraid to be active, you have my permission to use Shade armies to attack where you feel apropariate.


----------



## kaboom

I'm joining the monster arms race and the construct arms race.


----------



## William Ronald

The Kevellond League and its allies dig in their defenses. They are clearly taking a defensive stance along the Hellfurnaces front. For now, the ground forces will only attack if attacked.

Any prisoners of war are treated with dignity and respect.  Their wounds are treated.  While kept under careful watch, they are not abused in any manner.  A message of this is sent to all factions, urging the same treatment for all prisoners of war. (Unlikely, but I believe the effort should be made.)

They are also working on the flying citadels and fortresses.  Where possible, rebuilding begins.

A message is sent to Iuz.

"Lord Iuz, the Kevellond League greats you.  We have welcomed your ambassador and treated him with the utmost respect.  He has been given the finest quarters available and been treated with respect."

"We urge you to be cautious in your dealings with the Church of Shade.  They may have no place for either of us in their goals, except in positions of subservience."

"For now, there is no conflict between us.  We have held to our agreements, as you have with yours.  Also, we are attaching a private message (*the e-mail message I sent you*) concerning mutual interests."

I will send some more messages out later.  For now, I and my allies stand firm.  I will use the resources of the Kevellond League to investigate the source of monsters approaching the lands of the Snow, Ice, and Frost Barbarians.


----------



## kaboom

Willaim, I never said I gave you the secrets of making citadels fly.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

The Pomarj joins the Monster arms race and the construct arms race.
-----------------------

To Iuz,
AYour embassy is welcome old freind, We have some offices set aside for you in the city of Highport.  You will be treated under common diplomatic law, and those offices will be considered to be part of your own lands, provided similar arrangements are made for our ambassidors.
________________

To Gnomeworks:
Your Railways and Comunication towers are welcome in my lands.  It will enable us to quickly come to your aid should the need arrise.  Remember, The pomarj is sworn to guard you.
We also offer some of our finest warriors for your air forces and land in Ulek for air-feilds.
Master Kreegan reports that the fortification of your lands and ours goes well.  He says that you will soon be impenitrable. I have asked him to consider how to better protect the technocracy (and our own realm) from attacks from above.


----------



## William Ronald

Kaboom:  Sorry about that I was confused.  I retract my statement, and instead put the efforts that would have gone into ships and citadels into digging trenches.  I apologize.

As Uvenelei asked me to run things for him while he is out, he will build the citadels.  He thanks you profusely.

Thanks again for the troop movements.  Without your aid, I would be lucky to still be standing.

Restitution is offered for any perceived insult. (At least 50 barrels of wine is sent immediately.)  The Sky-Sea League is granted land for a VERY large embassy near Veluna City.  It is large enough to land and repair flying ships and citadels. As it is ground of the Sea-Sky League, your laws apply within its borders.

"Thayadon Fafsoni, please forgive any perceived slight.  We also desire your counsel.  As you know, the Kevellond League supports religious tolerance.  What do you think of these new faiths coming from Toril?  Unless practitioners of these faiths threaten my people with their actions, they will be given the same courtesy and respect as other religions.  We urge everyone to do likewise."

-----

The ambassador to Iuz is being treated with the highest respect.

I share technology with:
Kaboom
Alyx
creamsteak
dagger
Turrosh Mak
Zelda
Gnomeworks
Uvenelei
Darkness
Black Omega
Forrester

I also offer each land the size of a small village for their official embassies.

If Gnomeworks desires, I will let him build railroads into my lands.  Several areas are being set aside as nature preserves to be places to be welcome to the fey.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*All goes well*

Anabstercorian *continues* to even out conflicts all over Oerth, maximizing casualties for both sides.  He is actively attempting to gain levels, hoping now to gain the Divine Agent prestige class to seal his servitude to Ilsensine.

However, his *new activities* include brutal raids against any missionaries of Melkor who even hint at an attempt to convert Illithids from the worship of Ilsensine.  Their molten brains are used to paint the holy symbol of Ilsensine across the walls of their shrines.

*Information on Ilsensine*

He is the creator of the Illithid species, and his avatar appears as a massive and regal Illithid with six tentacles.  He is the god of mental domination and psionics.  I actually know very little else about him...  If anyone has The Illithiad, I would be very pleased if they could post a description of Ilsensine's worshippers and powers.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Pyro.*

We set fire with as powerfull magic and psionics as we can muster to all the forest in Geoff and the Armidio rainforest.
Just a minor thing but let's see what it does.


----------



## Alyx

Smoke roiled.

The Amedio rainforest, that had stood for generations, was aflame.  The sky was pall with choking fumes.  Ash scattered on the wind, invading the tightest armour and searing unprotected eyes.  It was hot.  As hot as furnace.

Welev stood amid the smoke, his cloak wrapped up around his head, smoke induced tears streaming from his  eyes.  He was in command of the Varnaith army, coordinating with the off-shore fleet.  But for all his power, there was little he could do here.  At first, the elves had tried magic to put out the flames, summoning rainstorms and quenching mists.  But an inferno like the one that had seemingly spread up overnight, spreading in every direction and coming from every direction...

There wasn't much that could be done against that.

All around in this gloom, the army of Varnaith and the locals fought hard, swords ringing off of drow mail, the occasional *snap* of lightning and *thumpf* of a fireball.  The drow elves were hard enemies, as always, the dark enemy that Welev had been fighting for decades.  But this was too much.  The fighting was broken by coughs more often then not - as much from the drow as the elves - and casualties were mounting on both sides.  The forest was a lost cuase, one way or another.  When Varnaith had advanced just the month before, they had done so over the broken treees and dwellings of Amedio's good population.  Now fire burnt even that away.  Why were they even here anymore?

"Your orders?"  Asked the elf next to him, Welev's second in command.

"Bring me the head of the natives here, and any other allies we may have with us.  I am going to offer them a retreat by sea to a much more defensible position.  We can only hope they agree, becuase if they do not, then we are in for a long, hard fight for something that is no longer worth fighting for."

"Yes, sir."  the second responded.

Welev turned back to the buisness of battle, hoping that his allies would see reason.  It was always hard to leave behind your home, but this was no home anymore.  It was a charred funreal ground.

Smoke obscured the battlefield.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Your call, allies.  Varnaith won't leave without your support.  If you do agree, the Varnaith fleet will transport you to Varnaith itself, where we can set up a proper expidition to retake your lands when all is set right again.  Who knows-  if an ally of ours ever discovers 10th level magic, you could get your rainforest back before you know it.

Edena, I will be enchanting whatever - Varnaithian? - castle you deem best fit to become a flying citadal.  It will remain under construction for this turn - I will outfit it with cannons, ballistae, and whatever defenses you see doable.  If I get more technology in this effort from my allies, why, so much the better.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*RP*

Anabstercorian hovers over the burning rainforest, the sun hot and harsh on his skin.  Once he would have reveled in the devastation of this place, would have laughed and cackled as it burnt to ashes...  But today, perhaps he had mellowed, for this devastation held no real joy to him.

It was probably because he wasn't involved in it.  He blasts a couple of Sunbusters in to yet-unburned parts of the forest and cackles and laughs!  "Whee!" he thinks!  "This is great!  Burn burn burn."


----------



## kaboom

Edena: have you gotten my email?


----------



## The Forsaken One

Let that what lay hidden for so long come forth, stand amonst the beauty of this inferno. Let the rightious fall before the wicked, and as darkness sweps across the lands the seas become as blood, the skies rain fire and let all tremble before the coming of that what lay hidden for to long.
May the forces of good stand united against the oncoming tides of darkness. Because evil won't go bye easily and for those that know all to well, know that thou shall not escape this hunger for destruction. No running, no place to hind. Stand and fight if you value your life but it won't be enough. To bring a beacon in this darkness you must unit stand together and face the oncoming slaughter of the hordes swarming  from places long forgotten.
The evil that lay hidden has arissen and it shall be heard.

And so Vaeregoth turns from the burning forest, shakes her head and questions why the humans attacked:

"We stayed still and peacefully in our underground and mountain hives and cities but no. Peace and order weren't enough for these strange humans. Always eager for war and destruction. As retribution we came down from the mountains left our hive and showed them what they had awoken, disturbed, and unleashed upon themselves. Destroyed, eaten and enthralled all we found and went back before they could act accordingly. And still after the destruction they bring vast armies to our lands to seek their demise. Since they haven't had enough we wait and hold them off for now. But woe them that continiue to anger the queen. For She might reach deep inside and use her full potential and use her full resources at her disposal. But content for now She will wait and observe how these humans and other exotic creatures keep assaulting Her domain. Still shaking her head Vaeregoth thinks another example is nesissary after the blazing infernos in Geoff and the southern forests. Vaeregoth seeks no war but if they come for her. She will grant them her anger and they will have it. But her full powers and her full powers of her swarms haven't been in need of acces and use. For these humans are brought to the slaughter by the thousands or even millions. And us the formians can wait, our kind lives to serve, lives to die all for the greater cause and properity of the Hive. Peacefully if we can and we did for so long but now war has found us and it amuses her. She now reaches deep in her mind and searches for despair in the minds across the continent. And there she found it. The emotions, the fear of cornered beasts. In Celedan it is. And glaring with a expression that would almost seem a smile she shifts to the Celedan forest." 
(to do what I posted earlier and I still await the results from that action, see previous page).


----------



## GnomeWorks

The Lortmils extend their technological wonders into the Pomarj and the Kevellond League.  That includes railroads, technological communications, etc.  

The Lortmils is sharing our technology with the following peoples...
Kaboom 
Alyx 
creamsteak 
dagger 
Turrosh Mak 
Zelda 
Uvenelei 
Darkness 
Black Omega 
Forrester 
William Ronald

Also, seeing as how we in the Lortmils here are just kind of sitting around, we'll begin transporting around 5 PL worth of tanks (assuming we have that many - I want at least half that amount in there) into the Hellfurnaces to help out our allies there.  We'll also start to move in 15 or so PL worth of troops armed to the teeth with technomagical equipment.

It also looks like the Iron League needs a little assistance... our planar allies (those that are not building up defenses at the moment) will be shipped over to the Iron League (via kaboom's taxi service, if he allows it) to assist in fighting off whoever is attacking them.

Anything we have left that is not defending our borders or the defensive line that was set up by the Pomarj, will be going towards developing more technology.  What we've got now is incredibly useful (ie, tanks), but we think that we can do better - and so we shall.


----------



## dagger

The Kingdom of Ulek, Kron Hills, and the Wildcoast will gladly accept all technology from the Lortmill mountains of any kind (railroads, weapons, ect..).


----------



## GnomeWorks

The Lortmils also extends their technological advances (railroads, technological communications, etc.) into the Kingdom of Ulek, Kron Hills, and the Wildcoast.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Note:*

We will deploy our robot force with superior tech against any Technomancy invading force that might appear, who will react with lightning reaction wo those who enter us. And teleporting PL5...? 10th level magic Gnome...... else you could just teleport 20 times PL 5 and still get the 100 there. At least I think you can't do it.. everyone seems very keen on bypassing the requirement of 10th level magic. Edena be keen on this please. The traveling times and distances are very very very lightly taken if taken and considered at all. You all have to TRAVEL.

And we are digging in as much as we can. We are going allout defensive. We are preparing defenses deep, DEEP underground if they might even get this far. But we battle if out at full force at the surface now. This is our territory and we rigged and trapped it so you can't even set a step without settiing something off (figurely speaking offcourse ). We have been prepared for mountain attack for as long as we excisted in these parts. We need no conquest we need to keep what we have in these dangerous times.

And Edena I'd like a update on how long it takes to constuc certain things. as railroadsm flying cities, castles, rebuilding cities, contruction underground fortifications ect. How far you can get with those things in 1 month. I'm not trying to ruin peoples days here but Just trying to keep realistic about what you can do in 1 turn.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Fixed, Forsaken One.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Reply my thanks to you. Because alot of small nations could just be overwhelmed if we just started teleporting noticable amounts of PL everywhere around the map.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Re: Note:*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *We will deploy our robot force with superior tech against any Technomancy invading force that might appear, who will react with lightning reaction wo those who enter us. And teleporting PL5...? 10th level magic Gnome...... else you could just teleport 20 times PL 5 and still get the 100 there. At least I think you can't do it.. everyone seems very keen on bypassing the requirement of 10th level magic. Edena be keen on this please. The traveling times and distances are very very very lightly taken if taken and considered at all. You all have to TRAVEL.
> 
> *




Robots?

Riiight...

As for the travel time thingy, I agree.  Other wise my forces would be ranged alot further from home. (I've tried my best to keep distances in mind) 
 besides, Gnomeworks, you don't have to teleport your tanks to the line, they can just drive there.


----------



## JohnBrown

Turrosh Mak – Of course, your ambassadors are welcome to establish embassies within any or all of the entities of the IBKSC.  The IBKSC is a loose confederation of quasi-independent fundamentalist states.  We among the IBKSC are not big fans of strict laws and confining laws, we believe deeds are more important than words. Treat us with respect we deserve and you will most likely get treated in the same fashion.  You are free to establish embassies in any of the following locals:

Ket – Lopolla
Stonehold –Vlekstaad
The Bright Lands -- Ul-Bakak (not really the capital, but the only locale with the capacity to support embassies)
The Empire of Iuz – Dorakaa

Dorakaa, of course, is the seat of the central government.  While you are free establish embassies in any or locales, please be aware of the following:

Ul-Bakak and Vlekstaad are have very harsh climates – Dry and hot, wet and cold respectively.

Dorakaa is, well, a lively place, and not for the faint of heart.  Also, your movements in Dorakaa would be much more curtailed.  This is not done out of mistrust, but for your ambassador’s own safety.  Not all denizens of Dorakaa will be capable of understanding (or even care) what an “ambassador” is.  It goes without saying that, anything that would harm your representatives would be blasted into oblivion if they tried anything, and you will receive our best protection while living there.  Even with all of that, however, Dorakaa is not a safe place.

Of course, any other nation we currently have formal agreements with, may also establish embassies if they wish.

To Sollir Furryfoot – While the IBKSC is a strong believer in the concept of “the enemy of my enemy is my friend”.  That does not necessarily translate into the “the friend of my friend is my friend”.  For nearly 60 years, the Bandit Lands were a part of the Empire of Iuz (which in turn is a member of the IBKSC).  This is until Hellmaster Phibrizzo led a revolt against our leadership.  While we salute his chaotic and independent nature, we cannot abide the disrespect he has shown those who are clearly his betters.  

You have, however, offered to trade technology.    We would be willing to establish a non-aggression pact if you would see such a trade as paying tribute (meaning you trade technology with us, but we don’t with you) to the IBKSC.

To everyone who is waiting for me to get back to them on something  -- still waiting on a report from Edena.  Edena when you get a chance if you could email me on my status, that would be great.  I know you you just have to be beat.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Why do you think I've stayed out of the way?*

Even though the majority of my army is teleport capable, the logistics would be thunderously painful to deal with.  No, I'm staying out of the way and letting you all kill yourselves.  Why do I need to get involved at all?

Also, WHERE IS VECNA?  He's too powerful to overlook.  Where the blazes is that demi-god?

(Won't be back until tomorrow - Big DnD game!  Whee!  Rappan Athuk, here we come. ^_^  I'm sure Edena knows how to best control the Solistarim in my abscence - After all, he invented them.)


----------



## The Forsaken One

John, knowing Edena he's always doing the things you are "complaining"  about when you are "complaning" about them 


Anab HF, I'm going out in 5 mins (saturday night 23:00). And tomorrow I'm having a DnD game as well Kalanyr and Edena will handle my forces. But I'll be back a few times to check in.

Turrosh, we have the robots of the barrier peaks 

And they kicked williams B-hind once and they won't care to do it to someone else as well


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

John Brown:

That will be perfectly fine with me, so you can put the League of Warlords and Hellmaster Phibrizzo on your non-aggression pact.


----------



## William Ronald

The forces of the Kevellond League -especially the druids and other spellcasters - try to stop the forest fires in Geoff.

The Forsaken One:  We received fairly good intelligence (albeit from other sources) that your forces were going to strike first. Also, the e-mail you sent me indicated as such.  As your wrote it in character, I assumed it to be the truth.  Combine both things together, and you will see why I struck first. If you have strong evidence someone is going to kill you, you do have the right to self defense.  This includes shooting first.

Also, I have proposed a prisoner of war exchange with you, Kalanyr and Festy Dog.  They have been well treated.

Defensive lines going up.

Gnomeworks, Kaboom, Turrosh Mak, and all my allies:  I have given you village-sized areas for  your embassies.  They are, of course, home ground for you.  I ask that these places also serve to help educate one another about our respective cultures.

To Lord Iuz:

We would like to establish formal embassies with you, as Turrosh Mak has done.  While we have had disagreements, we have kept our non-agression pact.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Turrosh, we have the robots of the barrier peaks
> 
> And they kicked williams B-hind once and they won't care to do it to someone else as well  *




Heh, I thought you were just being sarcastic, I forgot about the Barrier peaks 'bots.


----------



## The Forsaken One

I have never ever told you IC of a possible attack. I am NOT stupid. if you might have gotten it from Serpenteye of Iuz. That's possible. And oly from those 2 because only the DU Iuz and my underdark allies knew of this IC. No-one else knew at least not from me.
So IC you had to know it from one of them if you wanted to justify the I struck first thingie  Cause I was planning to but no one knows so I'm just acting on the new situation IC as far as all concerned know.




yeah Ph34r my 1337 heatRays


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

What Melkor posted about dead lands above was a drastic understatement (and I intended to post this before I read his post.)

  The Wild Coast, Dyvvers, and the eastern part of Gnarley Forest are dead.
  The County of Urnst, is dead.
  By dead, I mean DEAD.
  The trees are skeletal, every leaf fallen, all the bark stripped, most of their branches still swaying in a wind that is far, far too cold for summer.
  There is underbrush, the leaves turned ashen grey, then stems rotted and dead, somehow still standing.
  There is grass, as grey as a leaden sky in winter.
  There is no noise of insects.
  There is not the sound of any bird to be heard.
  No small animals scuttle through the gray leafed underbrush.
  The sound of brooks, streams, and rivers can still be heard.
  One looking at them, would see however, that the water has turned murky, sickly, and a deathly odor comes up from the water.
  The ruins of towns and cities jut up from the grey landscape, like broken teeth out of rotting gums.
  The Shadow has come to these lands, and entered into the very bedrock below, and all the region is dead, the soil as sterile as Terra's moon.

  Except where the Shade have held the land the longest.
  In the area of the Shadow Throne itself.
  There, it seems grass, foliage, and trees are coming back to life.
  Back to unholy unlife.
  Leaves of gray, brittle and burned looking, are growing from stripped, skeletal limbs.
  Fronds of gray are raising themselves out of the pallid ground.
  Within the skeletal trees and grey underbrush, small things move, but they are not furry animals.
  They are Shade animals, and to them all that lives is prey, to be torn and rended and devoured, even as the Shade animals prey on each other.
  There, the rivers radiate cold, and they are black will the poison of Shade, and in them tiny things of Shade swim, the ghostly manifestations of fish.
  The deadly poison of Shade has gotten into the Nyr Dyv, for it lies just north of the Shadow Throne.
  The whole Nyr Dyv has turned a sickly grey, fouled and dirty, and millions of dead fish are washing up on all it's shores.
  Those drinking from the Nyr Dyv fall sick, and many die.  Others recover after a long illness.
  The poison in the Nyv Dyv is steadily worsening.
  The poison has gotten down into Wolly Bay.
  The entire northern part of Wolly Bay is sickly grey, and again millions of dead fish are washing ashore, some as far south as the Pomarj.
  The waters just north of the Pomarj are yet clear, but the poison is spreading, moving southward, ever southward, towards the open Azure Sea.

  The war goes on, reaping it's toll of victims.
  In the west, the combined elven, dwarven, gnomish, and gith spelljamming fleets are victorious against the scro, illithid and neogi, and those three fleets are forced to withdraw from their defensive positions over the Hellfurnaces.
  The orcs and other humanoids of the western mountains are victorious against the Baklunish and their allies assailing them, and maintain their grip on those mountains.
  Amedio Rainforest, as is already noted above, is burning, and with that burning hundreds of special kinds of life are burning away too, forever lost to the world.
  The formian ant army marches back to the Hellfurnaces, well sated from it's diet of the people of the Yeomanry, which has been retaken in bitterness by the Kevellond League.
  And all the while, Ket is laughing.  Laughing, because they so delayed the Baklunish, and in so doing brought so much harm to the Kevellond League, their ancient foe.

  In the southeast, the undead horror of Acererak is unstoppable.
  Idee is whelmed, it's people massacred and devoured by hoards of ghouls and ghasts, their life essence devoured by wraiths and wights, spectres and liches.
  Churches crumble and blast apart, as ghosts, heculva and coffer corpses throw unholy magic against them.
  The doughty dwarves of the Iron Hills drown in the darkness of their own caves, as that darkness takes form and shape, and lashing out with red-tinged hunger and malice sucks them all in, never to be seen again.
  Only in Irongate do the defenders manage to hold.
  Only in Irongate.
  It seems that Irongate has an inexhaustible supply of warriors, for when one falls, two more take his place.
  Even after countless thousands are dead, Irongate has more warriors than it started out with.
  Acererak discovers why.  There is a permanent magical Gate linking Irongate to the Kevellond League and the Kingdom of Ulek (as per the official supplements), and through that Gate reinforcements keep coming through, keeping the city alive.
  Keeping Acererak from total victory.

  In the north, the elves of Delrune throw back the new assault from the Dark Union, for Gamboge Forest has long prepared for assault, and the wood and wild elves within it aren't pushovers of any sort.
  Thousands of Union soldiers go down beneath their shafts.
  Undead are destroyed by the shining symbols of the Seldarine, and the crystalline cities of southern Delrune repulse the attackers from their walls.

  In the east, an unresolved and escalating battle is raging between the Fleet of the Lendores and the large Union force sent to destroy it.
  Barbarian ships have come in droves to the aid of the Lendore Fleet, along with large numbers of tritons, merfolk, sea elves, and even locathah.
  However, to the aid of the Union has come the might of the Sahuagin Empire, and the Union has sent major reinforcements to aid her mages.
  Barrages of magic light up the skies, while below the ships the water runs red with the blood of those slain below.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(I realize that the Robots of the Barrier Peaks were claimed by Turrosh Mak.
  It would appear that Turrosh Mak has lost control of them.
  In fact, it would appear that they are now completely out of anyone's control.
  In this case, that would be the truth.)

  From the Barrier Peaks, a new terror has appeared.
  A terror never before seen in the Flanaess, out of some hideous nightmare, but far worse, for this is reality and the deaths are all too real.
  The robots have come down out of the mountains.
  The weapons of the robots are the weapons of superscience.
  Armor does not stop particle cannons or laser guns.
  Spells generally don't stop high explosives or disintegration grenades.

  Fortresses are blown asunder, their defenders rayed down.
  In futility the mages and clerics of the Kevellond League hurl back spells, and a few robots fall before the powerful meteor swarms, walls of iron, harm spells, and a few sink in rock to mud spells.
  Then they are rayed down, or cut in half by laser beams.
  The massacre is total; the fortresses are stamped into the ground more effectively than any titan could have done the job.
  The robots enter Bissel.
  The Days of Terror will be the name of those days from now on, that assault on Bissel.
  From those fleeing into Gran March and Veluna come tales too incredible to be believed of flying machines that shoot green death, of metal monsters that devour people alive, of walking towers that stomp buildings down under metal feet 20 feet across, of the fall of entire cities and their total destruction, lighting up the sky for 40 miles as they burn.


----------



## William Ronald

Well, the message you sent seemed to be in character. Sorry if I interprepted it if it wasn't.  I did receive secondary information that made me strongly believe you were striking first.  No offense meant.

Archcleric Hazen scries the devastated land and a look of horror mingled with sorrow forms on his face.

"Something must be done.  I have tried to make peaceful overtures to people -- even with strong evidence that they were planning attacks.  I believe it was my right to strike first if threatened."

"There is still no word about a prisoner exchange with the Hellfurnaces Alliance.  I will resend the offer. I must consult with my allies for their counsel.  I am considered wise, but find myself in need of their wisdom."

A clerk stops by and drops a list on the desk.  Hazen turns - the list of the dead and devastated in the Flanaess.

He begins a prayer of mourning for the dead. The prayer goes on for hours.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Some repleys*



> *After totally, repeat TOTALLY devestating everything we're we went up and into Keoland we indeed pull back to teh mountains with Spelljammers Screaming overhead. (we have 105 PL worth of them and the other about 60. Edena keep that in mind in the skies alot of trenches don't really work well ). *



The Gith Spelljammers do not persue the retreating scro, Ilithid, and Neogi spelljamers.  They return to bases in the pomarj to be refited with modern armor and armaments.

Melkor:


> *Edena, Shade are spreading Cult Of Darkness across Oerth. *



Any Shade Cults found within the borders of the Pomarj or it's protectoretes are Distroyed with EXTREME harshness.


> *As the forces of the enemy retake their territories , they find a wasteland.
> *



We will rebuild, somehow...

Gnomeworks:


> *The Lortmils extend their technological wonders into the Pomarj and the Kevellond League. That includes railroads, technological communications, etc.*



The Pomarj thanks you for your continued faith in us and for your aid bring my nation into the future.

Jonbrown:


> *Turrosh Mak – Of course, your ambassadors are welcome to establish embassies within any or all of the entities of the IBKSC
> *



I establish an embassie in each of those areas listed


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *(I realize that the Robots of the Barrier Peaks were claimed by Turrosh Mak.
> It would appear that Turrosh Mak has lost control of them.
> In fact, it would appear that they are now completely out of anyone's control.
> In this case, that would be the truth.)
> 
> *




(The robots were traded to the underdark alliance for the dark swamp.  So don't blame me for not controling them  )


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

If it's any consolation to the Kevellond League, which has now lost Bissel, a massive force is arriving to aid them.
  The combined armies of the Baklunish Confederation and the Alliance of the Crescent have finally deployed in Keoland.
  This force is much larger than the humanoid, giant, and formian forces westward.
  Another great force of the Baklunish and the Crescent is preparing for another major assault against the Crystalmists, Hellfurnaces, and Barrier Peaks from the west.
  Things are looking ill for the entrenched humanoid defenders of those mountains, since their greatest allies, the drow, are nowhere to be found.

  In a bitter victory, the forces of the Kevellond League retake Geoff for the second time, despite the fact that that is the one place where the drow actually massed to stop the invasion.
  In bitterness, the Kevellond League's main Host retakes all the lands of Dyvvers, only to see what that land has become.
  At the least, Furyondy is no longer threatened by a direct land attack, for the Hosts of the Kevellond League block the way.

  The Duchy of Urnst manages to throw back all it's attackers, the one nation of the Eastern League to survive the assault against that area.
  With the help from the Sky-Sea League, the men and women of that nation drive back the Unholy Knights of the Isles of Woe, halt the armies of the Legion of Warlords, and slaughter any enemy that managed to enter their land.

  Irongate continues to hold on, audacious, undefeatable, living up to it's very name:  Iron Gate.
  It seems that no undead monster or hoard can whelm the great stone city built long ago on the shores of the Azure Sea by the dwarves.

  Likewise, the great cities of crystal and rock, living wood and marble, that are the places of power in Delrune prove an unscalable obstacle to the God Emperor and his legions.
  The great buildings and towers withstand his arrows and hurled rocks, his magical bolts and fireballs, the might of his great warriors, the determination of his fanatical followers.
  Elven archers kill Union troops by the thousands, elven bladesingers carve bloody paths through all the attack, killing champion and mage alike, or firing spells against Union spellcasters, downing them, stopping them cold.
  Elven mages pour spellfire into the retreating ranks of the Union, in a grim vengeance for the massacre of the Delrunian Army at the Battle of the Flinty Hills.
  The God Emperor and his entire army is forced to retreat with heavy losses back through Calrune and into northern Nyrond, where he has the support of the Legions of Kas.
  Only then do the elves break off the pursuit.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *In the north, the elves of Delrune throw back the new assault from the Dark Union, for Gamboge Forest has long prepared for assault, and the wood and wild elves within it aren't pushovers of any sort.
> Thousands of Union soldiers go down beneath their shafts.
> Undead are destroyed by the shining symbols of the Seldarine, and the crystalline cities of southern Delrune repulse the attackers from their walls.
> 
> *




Well, we didn't actually attack the Gamboge Forest. I sent 30 powerpoints into Seldanora and Delrune (the non wooded parts) With the God Emperor and his four flunkies.


----------



## Maudlin

All other opposition being crushed, Acereraks legions now besiege the single remaining vestigal city of a land plunged into midnight madness, Irongate. The sun is choked from the sky, and all the Iron Hills are camped by the undead horde as far as the eye reaches. Gleefully observing as new meat is steadily fed into the grinder, only enriching the eventual harvest, Acererak nevertheless decides to take personal charge once more to stopper the standing Gate into the city. It is far too valuable an asset to destroy, though.

The nice thing about an active gateway is that the room it is in cannot be shielded from astral travel, or it would not work. Using divinations and observation to determine a point in time when the gate is in use, he teleports, appearing suddenly into the grand Portal Room itself with a number of fell undead shock troups specialised in defense (and making liberal use of Time Stops). Unless the defenders can manage to get over 10 PL in that room immediately, he uses his banshee-like Howl to clear the single room of Kevellond and Ulek troops, and then he and his lieutenants immediately lace the portal and the entire room in vastly powerful Symbols of Death. Any living thing to come through the gate arrives a dead and empty husk, irrevocably slain.

Even as the defenders will undoubtably rally towards the Gate to try to re-open it, war-drums start to sound from outside the city, followed immediately by alarm gongs from the ramparts. Rushing to the crenelations, the Irongaters arrive just in time to see the wave of undead surging forwards in a single, unholy charge.


----------



## Serpenteye

*I GIVE YOU PEACE*

The Dark Union of Oerth sues for peace with all our current enemies. 
An emissary is sent to Sanctus Punitor.
"We have both suffered heavily in our war, we have both enjoyed sweet victory and bitter defeat but the power of the Dark Union is far greater than your own. Although we could still cause you severe harm we choose not to. We have grown to respect you and your military ingenuity. You have honour and courage and that we respect also. We no longer wish to se you destroyed. All we ask for in exchange for peace is the Grandwood, Celadon and Heimmont. Give us that and we will no longer bother you,  I swear it on my honour and my soul."

I encourage all my allies to make peace with their enemies and invite all combatants to a peace conference in the City of Chathold in Almor

"This horrible war must be ended."
--------

_______Lord Melkor wrote:
To Edena and Serpenteye, VERY IMPORTANT 

I am going offline for more than 12 hours. I am giving control over my forces to Serpenteye( Serpenteye as I mentioned God of The Shade will sponsor your Demideityhood). 

Serpenteye, please do everything possible to posivately end negotiating with Iuz, I feel that Iuz fully supporting us with his armies is CRUCIAL for winning the war. And don`t afraid to be active, you have my permission to use Shade armies to attack where you feel apropariate.
___________________________

The God Emperor thanks the God of the Shade for his offer and accepts , as long as the sponsorship in mo way involves any kind of subservience to the God of the Shade
----
I'll try to represent the interests of the Shade in the war, although the geopolitical realities have shifted greatly since you made the offer.
The Shade tries to intensify the poisonous aura around the Shadow Throne so that no living thing can enter. (I guess the embassador from Iuz will have to be a demon or wear a gas-mask.)
----------------

Another note: The Dark Union and the Shade enter the construct and monster armsraces.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Now, to answer a few posts above ...  


  TO Edena: 

  Rivalen Tanthul, Archpriest of The Shade will commune wih Melkor The Dark One, his God, and ask him to sponsor God-Emperor`s of Aerdi Divine Ascendance, so he can ascend to Demigodhood( I believe that Dark One, created when many Gods of evil on Toril merged together, is a Greater God).

  ((And I have said already that the spark of Divinity is already being felt by the God Emperor - even if he is on the run from the elves of Delrune.
  As for Melkor, he will not directly involve himself in this, any more than any of the other Gods of Oerth or Toril, or the Gods of anywhere else, are involving themselves.))

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Doh  

  And a mail I was sending to Edena didn't arrive.... mail change..? if so can anyone post the new one please? 

  Thanks in advance.

  ((I am not responsible for the calamity that is Comcast.  My e-mail is anora@comcast.net))

   - - -

  Sollir 

  The armies of the league of warlords will defend against the attackers, along with the ambushers and planar chromatic dragons, demons, and slaads.

  ((If you don't pull your army attacking the Duchy of Urnst back real soon, the Delrunian elves will be raising their banner over Riftcrag.
  They just sent the God Emperor of the Dark Union running, tail between his legs.
  You aren't even defending yourself with your main army, so what do you think they are going to do to you?))                                                                                                 

  - - -

   creamsteak

   Note to Edena: There is another mix up with my armies names... 
  The Delrunian Army never participated in the Battle of Flinty Hills... that was the  Seldanoran Army which has joined the Swanmay army... The Delrunian army has only been on my front with Sollir... 

  ((Answer and Ruling:  Yes, you sent the Seldanoran Army down to meet with the Swanmays.
  This army was the one that engaged the God Emperor, and was subsequently routed.
  I renamed it the Delrunian Army myself.
  You have two armies.  The Delrunian Army that just chased the God Emperor out of your lands, and the one that is currently making mincemeat out of Sollir.))

  Note to Taxi: I could use a lift next turn... Does it cost extra to get troops past enemy lines?

  ((A notice here to everyone, so you'd better read.
  Flying ships and Flying Citadels can be blown out of the sky, with magic.
  And when they fall, everyone on board is killed.
  If your ten thousand man army was on board, they are all dead.
  That taxi service may be a lot more expensive than you'd care to foot the bill for.))

  Question: Can Trebuchets fire into the riftcrag from my lines? Their range is hellaciously farther than a catapult... but I have no clue exactly how far that is... 

  ((Yes, they can.  The defenses of Riftcrag are starting to crumble.))

  Question to All: Would anyone else like to hold the next IR in Rokugan? It's not that I prefer any campaign settings... it just seems like another place to try...

  ((This IR, hopefully, will go on a long time, and we can answer that question when we come to it!))

  - - -

   kaboom

  If Alyx allows it, the fleets of Varnath will become the flying fleets of Varnath shortly. 

  ((You cannot give out the secrets of flying ships and Flying Citadels.  I ruled that early on.  You must have 10th level magic first, before you can share the secret.))

  ((If I said anything about castles or other things being made into Flying Citadels or flying ships, forget it, folks. 
  You're going to have to use Kaboom's flying ships and Flying Citadels, or walk.
  And Kaboom does not have an endless supply of those.

  You can use the Dwarven spelljamming mountains to ferry troops.
  However, they spent this Turn busy in battle, so they aren't ferrying anything until Turn 3.
  And there are only 11 of them left.))

  - - -

   kaboom

I'm now giving the secrets of the flying citadels to: 
  alyx 
  Unvenali 
  zelda

  ((Edena, made a mistake, and is correcting himself.  You cannot give out the secrets of flying ships and Flying Citadels.
  Let them research 10th level magic, and then they can build all the flying ships and Flying Citadels they want.
  Nothing comes for free, especially not in Greyhawk.))             

  - - -

   William Ronald

  The Kevellond League and its allies dig in their defenses. They are clearly taking a defensive stance along the Hellfurnaces front. For now, the ground forces will only attack if attacked. 

  ((Your overeager friends from the Baklunish Confederation and Alliance of the Crescent retook Geoff.
  Hmmm ... this may provoke the drow into a counterattack, but I'd be more worried about the robots if I were you.))

  Any prisoners of war are treated with dignity and respect. Their wounds are treated. While kept under careful watch, they are not abused in any manner. A message of this is sent to all factions, urging the same treatment for all prisoners of war. (Unlikely, but I believe the effort should be made.) 

  ((The Kevellond League is the first Power to announce humane treatment of POWs.))

  They are also working on the flying citadels and fortresses. Where possible, rebuilding begins. 

  ((Learn 10th level magic, and you will have them.))

    - - -

  Williams

  Restitution is offered for any perceived insult. (At least 50 barrels of wine is sent immediately.) The Sky-Sea League is granted land for a VERY large embassy near Veluna City. It is large enough to land and repair flying ships and citadels. As it is ground of the Sea-Sky League, your laws apply within its borders. 

  ((Considering the robots are now turning their attention to Veluna, the embassy contract may be about to expire, permanently.
  Of course, Forrester has a force large enough and strong enough to deal with the robots ... what a shame that the Torilians are all words of friendship, and no actual help.  Perhaps the Wanderer was right ...))

  If Gnomeworks desires, I will let him build railroads into my lands. Several areas are being set aside as nature preserves to be places to be welcome to the fey.

  ((GnomeWorks, you are welcome to build railroads into the Kevellond League.  You can easily do it, and railroads make for fast troop movement.
  They are also easily attacked.))

   - - -

   Anabstercorian


  Anabstercorian continues to even out conflicts all over Oerth, maximizing casualties for both sides. He is actively attempting to gain levels, hoping now to gain the Divine Agent prestige class to seal his servitude to Ilsensine. 

  ((He gains the Divine Prestige Class.  However, he is forced to stop these attacks.
  Reason:  Everyone is prepared for them, and waiting with special illithid-killing devices.
  Several times Anabstercorian is almost killed, before he thinks better of it, and stays home.))

  However, his new activities include brutal raids against any missionaries of Melkor who even hint at an attempt to convert Illithids from the worship of Ilsensine. Their molten brains are used to paint the holy symbol of Ilsensine across the walls of their shrines.

  ((You did this before Anabstercorian stopped attacking.
  The Shades are very unhappy with Anabstercorian, I am thinking.))

  Information on Ilsensine 

  He is the creator of the Illithid species, and his avatar appears as a massive and regal
  Illithid with six tentacles. He is the god of mental domination and psionics. I actually know very little else about him... If anyone has The Illithiad, I would be very pleased if they could post a description of Ilsensine's worshippers and powers.

  ((Read the above.  If Anabstercorian wins this war, guess who all of you will be worshipping?))

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Pyro. 

  We set fire with as powerfull magic and psionics as we can muster to all the forest in Geoff and the Armidio rainforest. 
  Just a minor thing but let's see what it does.

  ((You succeeded in razing a vast part of the Amedio Rainforest, as I previously stated.
  You fail to raze any of the woods of Geoff, because massive forces of the Baklunish, Crescent, and others are there, and your forces are driven with great loss from Geoff.))

  - - -

   Alyx

  Smoke roiled. 

  The Amedio rainforest, that had stood for generations, was aflame. The sky was pall with choking fumes. Ash scattered on the wind, invading the tightest armour and searing unprotected eyes. It was hot. As hot as furnace. 

  ((Yes, it was, and is.  And it is sad, for thousands of types of tropical birds and animals are becoming extinct, because the formians and Underdark Races decided to start a massive forest fire.
  This is the most hateful and terrible of all things to elves, in general, and Varnaith is the rule, not the exception.
  I hope the elves of Varnaith will remember this destruction and extinction, when they - if ever - come to the peace table with the drow and their allies.))

  Edena, I will be enchanting whatever - Varnaithian? - castle you deem best fit to become a flying citadal. It will remain under construction for this turn - I will outfit it with cannons, ballistae, and whatever defenses you see doable. If I get more technology in this effort from my allies, why, so much the better.

  ((You can't do it.  If I gave the impression you could, my regrets.  Only with 10th level magic can you do it.  Kaboom cannot share the secrets of flying ships and Flying Citadels with anyone.))

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Anabstercorian hovers over the burning rainforest, the sun hot and harsh on his skin.
  Once he would have reveled in the devastation of this place, would have laughed and cackled as it burnt to ashes... But today, perhaps he had mellowed, for this devastation held no real joy to him. 
  It was probably because he wasn't involved in it. He blasts a couple of Sunbusters in to yet-unburned parts of the forest and cackles and laughs! "Whee!" he thinks! "This is great! Burn burn burn."

  ((Anabstercorian won't think something else very funny.  Someone has raided the City of the Gods for a second time.  Hmmm ... 2% chance they wake up, and decide to attack, and guess whose land is all around the City of the Gods?))

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Let that what lay hidden for so long come forth, stand amonst the beauty of this inferno.
  Let the rightious fall before the wicked, and as darkness sweps across the lands the seas become as blood, the skies rain fire and let all tremble before the coming of that what lay hidden for to long. 
  May the forces of good stand united against the oncoming tides of darkness. Because evil won't go bye easily and for those that know all to well, know that thou shall not escape this hunger for destruction. No running, no place to hind. Stand and fight if you value your life but it won't be enough. To bring a beacon in this darkness you must unit stand together and face the oncoming slaughter of the hordes swarming from places long forgotten. 
  The evil that lay hidden has arissen and it shall be heard. 

  ((Indeed.  Let's hope you don't have to eat those words.  The Baklunish and Alliance, and the Coalition of Light and Shadow, are amassing to make you do just that on Turn 3.))

  - - -

   GnomeWorks

  The Lortmils extend their technological wonders into the Pomarj and the Kevellond League. That includes railroads, technological communications, etc. 

  ((The railroads are going in, the poles and lines are going up, the factories are under construction,  and the the Industrial Revolution is under way on Oerth.))

   Also, seeing as how we in the Lortmils here are just kind of sitting around, we'll begin transporting around 5 PL worth of tanks (assuming we have that many - I want at least half that amount in there) into the Hellfurnaces to help out our allies there. We'll also start to move in 15 or so PL worth of troops armed to the teeth with technomagical equipment.

  ((Noted.  So you are sending your main force to aid the combined force moving on Forsaken One and Festy Dog ... and Kalanyr.  It is looking very bad for all 3 of them on Turn 3 ...))

  It also looks like the Iron League needs a little assistance... our planar allies (those that are not building up defenses at the moment) will be shipped over to the Iron League (via kaboom's taxi service, if he allows it) to assist in fighting off whoever is attacking them.

  ((Your Planar Allies come back and tell you that they need HELP.  Like, as in, that army you decided to send westward, they need NOW.
  Only Irongate still stands against Acererak, and they are fighting his Minions outside the city.))

  Anything we have left that is not defending our borders or the defensive line that was set up by the Pomarj, will be going towards developing more technology. What we've got now is incredibly useful (ie, tanks), but we think that we can do better - and so we shall.

  ((What you have left is with those holding the line against the Shades to your northeast.
  Have you seen what happened to the Wild Coast and Dyvvers?
  That will happen to all the Lortmils, if they break through.))

  - - -

   dagger
   Member


   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: austin, tx
   Posts: 131
                                  The Kingdom of Ulek, Kron Hills, and the Wildcoast will gladly accept all technology from the Lortmill mountains of any kind (railroads, weapons, ect..).

  ((And so, the Industrial Revolution comes to the Kingdom of Keoland.))

  - - -

   GnomeWorks

 The Lortmils also extends their technological advances (railroads, technological communications, etc.) into the Kingdom of Ulek, Kron Hills, and the Wildcoast.

  ((Forget the Wild Coast.  Nothing remains alive there.
  Everywhere else, it is starting to look just like Toril did at the very beginning of the 1st IR.
  Railroads are going in, factories are going up, refineries churn, power lines fill the air, and smokestacks rise into the sky.))

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  We will deploy our robot force with superior tech against any Technomancy invading force that might appear, who will react with lightning reaction wo those who enter us. And teleporting PL5...? 10th level magic Gnome...... else you could just teleport 20 times PL 5 and still get the 100 there. At least I think you can't do it.. everyone seems very keen on bypassing the requirement of 10th level magic. Edena be keen on this please. The traveling times and distances are very very very lightly taken if taken and considered at all. You all have to TRAVEL. 

  ((You have lost control of the Robots of the Barrier Peaks.  They are out of control.
  As for ferrying forces, only Kaboom can do that, and he has done all the ferrying possible for Turn 2.
  If you don't like him ferrying troops, blow his Flying Citadels out of the sky!
  Remember the saying:  Don't get mad, get even.))

  And we are digging in as much as we can. We are going allout defensive. We are preparing defenses deep, DEEP underground if they might even get this far. But we battle if out at full force at the surface now. This is our territory and we rigged and trapped it so you can't even set a step without settiing something off (figurely speaking offcourse ).
  We have been prepared for mountain attack for as long as we excisted in these parts. We need no conquest we need to keep what we have in these dangerous times. 

  ((You are going to need every bit of your strength, every trap, and every bit of cleverness and preparation.
  They are coming, and I mean they are REALLY coming.
  The combined might of the Baklunish and Crescent, along with reinforcements from the Coalition of Light and Shadow, are overwhelming and awesome.))

  And Edena I'd like a update on how long it takes to construct certain things ... as railroads.

  ((Not long.  Railroads are easy to lay.  In one Turn, GnomeWorks can have railroads extending west through Keoland, south through the Pomarj, and north to Veluna.))

   - - -

  Anabstercorian

  Also, WHERE IS VECNA? He's too powerful to overlook. Where the blazes is that demi-god?

  ((He has disappeared into a demiplane.
  Along with his entire army.
  Nobody has the faintest idea where they are, and no scrying (or wish spells) work to locate them.))

  - - -

   William Ronald
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Summit, IL, USA
   Posts: 328
                                  The forces of the Kevellond League -especially the druids and other spellcasters - try to stop the forest fires in Geoff. 

  ((They succeed.))

  Also, I have proposed a prisoner of war exchange with you, Kalanyr and Festy Dog. They have been well treated. 

  ((Up to you, Kalanyr, Festy Dog.  Your Seers say he's telling the truth - he has treated the POWs well.))

   - - -

   William Ronald


  Archcleric Hazen scries the devastated land and a look of horror mingled with sorrow forms on his face. 

  "Something must be done. I have tried to make peaceful overtures to people -- even with strong evidence that they were planning attacks. I believe it was my right to strike first if threatened." 

  "There is still no word about a prisoner exchange with the Hellfurnaces Alliance. I will resend the offer. I must consult with my allies for their counsel. I am considered wise, but find myself in need of their wisdom." 

  A clerk stops by and drops a list on the desk. Hazen turns - the list of the dead and devastated in the Flanaess. 

  He begins a prayer of mourning for the dead. The prayer goes on for hours.

  ((News of the robots moving on Veluna reaches him.  They have destroyed Bissel, and are moving towards Veluna.
  Archcleric Hazen realizes he needs help from a big ally, such as the United Commonwealth of Toril, and he needs that ally NOW.))


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(smirks evilly)

  Oh, I forgot something.

  Someone raided the City of the Gods a second time, and got the goods.
  Now, let's see - that's a 2% chance now of them deciding to wake up and go on a worldwide rampage ... hmmm, where are those dice? ... hmmm, a 42, not yet!

  The Robots of the Barrier Peaks devastated Bissel, and they are only an 8 Power Level (or around there) force.
  So just what do you think is going to happen when the City of the Gods, PL 300, decides it's tired of being raided???

  Now, you all know that Valkys did this, for you told me so yourself.
  Unfortunately for all of you, you cannot destroy Valkys, for Valkys holds no country to destroy.
  You can chase Valkys around, but the Unseelie can simply return to their own plane, and come back later.
  In other words, you cannot easily destroy Valkys, and trying would take many Turns, at the least.

  I am told you all refused to help the Unseelie of Valkys, when they asked for help.
  It would seem they have you over a barrel.
  You don't help them, they raid the City of the Gods.
  You DO help them, they may or may not raid the City of the Gods.  Up to them.

  You cannot stop their raids on the City of the Gods by force.
  It is impossible.
  Better try talking with Valkys, before the Unseelie bring the wrath of the City of the Gods down on you all.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*The Poisoned lands*

The Pomarj takes several samples of the foul water of the Whooly bay and of the desicrated eath of the wild coast.  These are delevered to sages, Alchemists, wizards, preists, and scientists throughout the Pomarj, Lortmill confederacy, and the Kevoland leauge.

We ask that this strange shadow poison be examined in hopes that a solution to the sickness which has befell our waters and lands may be found.
We also Urge Rary of the bright lands to look into the strang condition, as the affected area borders his lands, and are thus in danger.

Undead are sent to the Wild coast to begin physicaly cleaning up as much of the polution as possible.  The area is otherwised placed under a military Quarintine until the long term dangers of the shadow poisioning are determined.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

So, the Dark Union, now that it holds Almor, Nyrond, the Flinty Hills, Garrel Enkdall, and it's friends the Shades, hold the County of Urnst, while Acererak just destroyed the one Gate to Irongate, dooming that city, now is suing for peace?

  Just where will this peace conference be held?
  Just what concessions is the Dark Union willing to make?
  And just who is willing to come to the peace conference?

  Not Irongate.  It demands the Dark Union HALT Acererak, NOW.
  Not the Duchy of Urnst.  It demands the return of the County of Urnst, and reparations for war damage.

  Oh yes, the Dark Union might withdraw it's forces from the Delrunian border, for it is making the elves very unhappy.
  And the Dark Union might stop it's assault on the Fleet of the Lendores, for it is making the Alliance of the Rising Sun VERY angry.

  Then, perhaps, they might come to the peace conference.


----------



## Kalanyr

William Ronald- The exchange of prisoners is agreed to, in the meantime the captives we hold our treated well, (better than our slaves in fact), they will be well fed and their wounds healed. We are willing to consider a truce (watchful of course) if you are agreeable. The terms are that you depart from the land myself and my allies held at the beginning of Turn 1 of the IR (Except for the Amidio Rainforest which you may have). If this is agreed to our troops go defensive and do not attack anyone not actively attacking them.

In this I speak for Forsaken,Festy & Myself!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The research into what killed the Wild Coast and northern Wolly Bay is costly - many of the researchers die very quickly upon handling the stuff, and most become ill.
  After taking stronger safeguards, it is discovered that this is the result of direct exposure to the Plane of Shadow.
  And that, Shadowstuff is pouring into Oerth.
  In the case of the Shadow Throne, the entire region is now caught between the Prime Material Plane and the Plane of Shadow, and the whole region will soon be entirely within the Plane of Shadow.

  If the Shades win this war, the entire world of Oerth, and then all of Greyspace, will be pulled into the Plane of Shadow forever.

  The land that is merely dead, from exposure to Shadowstuff, will revive itself in a few hundred years.
  Powerful healing from druids, clerics, and infusions of large amounts of positive material energy (I'm talking about entire nations working on said effort) could restore the dead land to life in a few decades.

  However, that is not possible while the Shades are present in the Shadow Throne.
  Their poison continues to spread, the waters of the Nyr Dyv grow more sickly and deadly, and the greyish ruin continues to spread southward through Wolly Bay.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *So, the Dark Union, now that it holds Almor, Nyrond, the Flinty Hills, Garrel Enkdall, and it's friends the Shades, hold the County of Urnst, while Acererak just destroyed the one Gate to Irongate, dooming that city, now is suing for peace?
> 
> Just where will this peace conference be held?
> Just what concessions is the Dark Union willing to make?
> And just who is willing to come to the peace conference?
> 
> Not Irongate.  It demands the Dark Union HALT Acererak, NOW.
> Not the Duchy of Urnst.  It demands the return of the County of Urnst, and reparations for war damage.
> 
> Oh yes, the Dark Union might withdraw it's forces from the Delrunian border, for it is making the elves very unhappy.
> And the Dark Union might stop it's assault on the Fleet of the Lendores, for it is making the Alliance of the Rising Sun VERY angry.
> 
> Then, perhaps, they might come to the peace conference. *




We have made the offer of peace, now it is up for others to respond. We will end all hostilities and withdraw our forces from the zones of war beyond our own borders if the other side express some kind of interest in peace. Our efforts can not be unilateral. As for consessions, that will be determined in the peace conference, held in Chathold in Almor at the mouth of the Harp River.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Irongate states it will make peace with the Dark Union IF the Dark Union will stop the attack from Acererak against them.

  Furthermore, I do not believe the Kingdom of Ulek or Lortmil Technomancy is very HAPPY about the fact that Acererak gated into THEIR kingdoms, destroyed THEIR gate (boobytrapped it so anything going through dies instantly) and is attacking THEIR allies in the east, while the Dark Union watches on and does nothing about it.


----------



## Maudlin

Ambassadors from Acererak assure the Dark Union that any resentment stemming from Irongate will be promptly pacified, and friendly relations resumed fortwith.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, and Irongate comments that after they fall, Acererak will hold the entire southeastern part of the Flanaess.
  Guess who's right on Acererak's northern border, they point out, with nothing in between?


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> If the Shades win this war, the entire world of Oerth, and then all of Greyspace, will be pulled into the Plane of Shadow forever.
> 
> The land that is merely dead, from exposure to Shadowstuff, will revive itself in a few hundred years.
> Powerful healing from druids, clerics, and infusions of large amounts of positive material energy (I'm talking about entire nations working on said effort) could restore the dead land to life in a few decades.
> 
> However, that is not possible while the Shades are present in the Shadow Throne.
> Their poison continues to spread, the waters of the Nyr Dyv grow more sickly and deadly, and the greyish ruin continues to spread southward through Wolly Bay. *




Conflict of interest overload! I currently represent the shade who wish to continue their planar pollution and the Dark Union who does not want to become a twisted wasteland.  The God Emperor of the Dark Union sends a strongly worded request that the Shade minimize the influx of shadow matter and restrict the pollution to their own lands. The Shade stall the negotiations but show some, minor, willingness to come to some sort of agreement.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Conflict of interest indeed.
  Until Melkor returns, I will speak for the Shades.

  The Shades assure the Dark Union that:

1:  Oerth will not be pulled into the Plane of Shadow
2:  The poisoning won't affect Dark Union lands
3:  The Shades have no harmful intentions towards the Dark Union.
4:  The poisoning is a mere side effect of their presence, and easily annulled.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Irongate states it will make peace with the Dark Union IF the Dark Union will stop the attack from Acererak against them.
> 
> Furthermore, I do not believe the Kingdom of Ulek or Lortmil Technomancy is very HAPPY about the fact that Acererak gated into THEIR kingdoms, destroyed THEIR gate (boobytrapped it so anything going through dies instantly) and is attacking THEIR allies in the east, while the Dark Union watches on and does nothing about it. *




They can hardly expect us to turn against our allies. As long as the war rages there will be acts of war, that is simple logic. The Dark Union urges all powers to seace fire and attend the peace conference.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*To Serpenteye:*

The Empire of Pomarj is willing to discuss the terms of a peace agreement.  However, The mater of your occupation of Nyrond and adjoining terretories must be addressed, as well as the continued assult on the Iron leauge.

Though I have no claims to said regions, severial of my allies do, and as such this does concern me, and will factor into all negotiations with you.


----------



## Maudlin

Acererak ripostes by eating the souls of the Irongate representatives.

He then assures the Dark Union that he has no current designs on their holdings, and that indeed, he has only recently acquired a shiny new gateway to largely unfortified lands in the west.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Then (since Alyx seems to be absent) the Alliance of the Rising Sun demands you cease your attack on the Fleet of the Lendores immediately.

  Irongate isn't asking you to attack Acererak.
  Irongate is asking you to make him cease and desist his attacks on them.

  The Duchy of Urnst is asking that the assault on their country also cease, for a Shade army is assaulting it along with the Legions of the Warlords.

  RULING:  No, Acererak did not do so.  The mages of Ulek and the Lortmil Technomancy destroy the Gate altogether, once they realize they cannot repair it (and after losing a number of people trying.)


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Conflict of interest indeed.
> Until Melkor returns, I will speak for the Shades.
> 
> The Shades assure the Dark Union that:
> 
> 1:  Oerth will not be pulled into the Plane of Shadow
> 2:  The poisoning won't affect Dark Union lands
> 3:  The Shades have no harmful intentions towards the Dark Union.
> 4:  The poisoning is a mere side effect of their presence, and easily annulled. *




If it is that simple then there is no reason to continue the pollution. In the interest of peace we also urge the Shade to also reduce the poisoning inflicted on countries other than the Dark Union.
-
The Dark Union will not under any cirqumstances relinquish any of the lands that we have conquered and we do not expect other powers to do so. Our attacks on the enemy fleet and the Duchy of Urnst are called off, our forces retreat in good order and establish defences along the border. We send a message to all combatants asking them to ceace their current conflicts. Symbolic gifts are delivered to all rulers on Oerth.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Shade state that the pollution is an unintended side effect of their presence, and they will take care of it ... eventually.
  But right now, they have a war with the Kevellond League, the Kingdom of Keoland, the Lortmil Technomancy, the Pomarj, and the Coalition of Light and Shadow.
  Now, if these attackers were to STOP attacking them, then they might be able to address the pollution!

  The Shades are willing to stop the assault on the Duchy of Urnst, if their allies insist on that.


----------



## William Ronald

*The Kevellond League responds and calls to the UC for help*

Kalanyr posted the following:

The exchange of prisoners is agreed to, in the meantime the captives we hold our treated well, (better than our slaves in fact), they will be well fed and their wounds healed. We are willing to consider a truce (watchful of course) if you are agreeable. The terms are that you depart from the land myself and my allies held at the beginning of Turn 1 of the IR (Except for the Amidio Rainforest which you may have). If this is agreed to our troops go defensive and do not attack anyone not actively attacking them. 


I believe Alyx controls the Amedio.  

Darkness controls the lands of geoff, and that he will need to be brought into the negotiations as well.  I will e-mail them to see what they wish to do. (I have just done so. I am willing to negotiate.  They may be as well.)

However, I believe this is a start.  It seems that I may have misread your intentions.

"The prisoners from the Hellfurnaces Front are to be exchanged for prisoners of war from us and our allies,"  Archcleric Hazen tells a clerk.  "This is a positive development."

"The Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation is in possession of Geoff and Varnaith is in the Amedio Jungle.  I shall contact their representatives.  I hope that we will be able to work out a mutually satisfactory truce."

A message is sent to the UC of Toril's representatives requesting help against the robots. (Forrester check your e-mail.)

A message is sent to Kalanyr.  "Are the robots under your control?  These machines," Hazen pauses over the relatively new word, "are most unusual."

Defenses are set up against the robots. A request goes forth for aerial bombardment of the robots.


----------



## Maudlin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *RULING:  No, Acererak did not do so.  The mages of Ulek and the Lortmil Technomancy destroy the Gate altogether, once they realize they cannot repair it (and after losing a number of people trying.) *



Fair enough. 

However, being cut off from any outside aid and outnumbered about 12-to-1 in an ongoing attack, Acererak publicly wonders about what possible bargaining position the Irongaters delusionally consider themselves to still possess. They are doomed, and should try to die with some dignity.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*A Sending from the Wanderer*

A second Sending comes from the Wanderer.
  It is short and to the point.


  I warned all of you about the Torilians.
  The Shades originated from Toril, for there they are known as the Church of Toril.
  Now, this Church of Toril, calling itself the Shade Empire, has invaded our world, and seeks to destroy us all.
  The Powers That Be upon Toril have tolerated this Church of Shade within their boundaries, and in so doing have thus sanctioned, or at least enabled, this Shade attack against us.
  I say, kill the Torilians, be they Shade or living.
  Expunge them from our world.
  That would be Wisdom.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The Shade state that the pollution is an unintended side effect of their presence, and they will take care of it ... eventually.
> But right now, they have a war with the Kevellond League, the Kingdom of Keoland, the Lortmil Technomancy, the Pomarj, and the Coalition of Light and Shadow.
> Now, if these attackers were to STOP attacking them, then they might be able to address the pollution!
> 
> The Shades are willing to stop the assault on the Duchy of Urnst, if their allies insist on that. *




The Legions of the Pomarj stop there advance on shade dominated regions arround Greyhawk.  For Now.  

We fortify all positions allong the northern border of the areas we have claimed, first quickly with dig spells, wall of stone, wall of Iron, etc and then reinforcing those defences in a traditional manner.  Avanced Weapions and fresh troops are moved up to reinforce those lines.  wounded and exhasted troops are moved back to the more secure positions in our (still living) part of the wild coast.

We halt our advance against the shade, but remain ever vigilant against signs of an attack or treachery from them.   This ceace fire will remain in effect until broken.

We shall consult our allies on this mater.


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- Can we regain control of the Robots? We have held them since before turn 1 (we traded with Turosh on 1 of the prep threads) and do not know why they are going on a rampage.

William-  I am unsure if we control the robots if we do they will stand down forthwith. If we do not, we will aid you in dispatching the wild cards. 

A message to *Siobhan* is also sent with the messenger who delivers this to the Archcleric. It appears to be a rather sappy love poem (it's actually an ancient elven love poem lost for millenia something Kalanyr remembers hearing long ago in his mortal youth).

-The highlight is just so BlackOmega doesn't miss this one like he did the second.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Do you speak for Dagger, Turrosh?
  Is the Kingdom of Keoland stopping their assault against the Shades?

  Williams, are the Hosts of Kevellond stopping their advance against the Shades?


----------



## William Ronald

The Iron League is contacted.  

"I fear you will be overrun.  We grant you safety in our lands.  However, we will close the gate to prevent ourselves from being overrun."

We try to evacuate as many civilians as we can. However, if there is any danger of Scarlet Brotherhood or enemy forces reaching the gate, it is closed.

Wait, was the gate closed.  If so, I will hold this for another announcement.

Edena,  I have e-mailed Forrester about the robots.

The Kevellond League secures its positions against the shade, digging defenses, and ceases hostilities. For now.  (We take the same action as our ally, Turrosh Mak.)

A complaint is sent to Greyhawk about the pollution of the adjoining land and waters.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr, your mages and clerics do not know if the robots can be stopped.
  They do not think control can be regained peacefully.

  You could attempt to stop them by force, sending a force to assail their army in Bissel.
  You could assail their ship, which is crashed in the Barrier Peaks.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Williams, you do not open any Gates to Irongate.
  For your mages know that if they do, Acererak himself may walk through and face them.
  They don't care to suffer the fate of their comrades down in Keoland (that is, to be melted into goo, and their souls eaten.)
  Therefore, although you can contact Irongate via telepathy, you cannot evacuate anyone from that city.

  Of course, the Dark Union has the might to stop Acererak from massacring a hundred thousand innocent people.
  The Dark Union, could rescue Irongate.
  The Dark Union, isn't doing a thing about Irongate, but they are asking for peace from you despite that little fact.


----------



## Kalanyr

If the other forces assaulting us back down we will assail the Ship in the Barrier Peaks immediately to stop further production of the robots. If they do not I am afraid we do not have power to spare for attacking tin cans.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Do you speak for Dagger, Turrosh?
> Is the Kingdom of Keoland stopping their assault against the Shades?
> 
> Williams, are the Hosts of Kevellond stopping their advance against the Shades? *




I do not speak to dagger.

The ceace fire will only go into effect if the other parties involved in the liberation of the Wild coast agree, of course.

I do (or should) have troops in the area.  I do bring up fresh troops and weapions and bring back the exhausted and the wounded.  I also set up quick fortifications as I discribed.  Strengthening them will have to wait until a ceace fire is agreed upon.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Williams, you do not open any Gates to Irongate.
> For your mages know that if they do, Acererak himself may walk through and face them.
> They don't care to suffer the fate of their comrades down in Keoland (that is, to be melted into goo, and their souls eaten.)
> Therefore, although you can contact Irongate via telepathy, you cannot evacuate anyone from that city.
> 
> Of course, the Dark Union has the might to stop Acererak from massacring a hundred thousand innocent people.
> The Dark Union, could rescue Irongate.
> The Dark Union, isn't doing a thing about Irongate, but they are asking for peace from you despite that little fact. *




A message to the Kevellond and their allies:
"If the Kevellond and its allies (listed by name) go to the peace conference the Dark Union of Oerth will allow as many refugees as can escape from the Iron League to come to Ahlissa to become citizens of the Dark Union.
If you do agree to a peace treaty we offer you aid against the strange mashines from the Barrier Peaks."


----------



## William Ronald

I can't speak for dagger either or those controlling the spell jamming vessels or the skyships or the flying citadels.

However, I urge those who do control them to allow Kalanyr to stop his robots.

I have e-mailed Forrester.

William


----------



## dagger

[occ]Ignore the email Edena..., I do not wish to proceed since it will not work as planned....! Well at least the part about, well you know, not the other stuff [occ]


The Kingdom of Ulek agrees to the cease fire.

I recall the spell jamming dwarves. They need to be retrofitted with advanced weaponry.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Williams, are you calling your Baklunish and Crescent allies off from their massive assault on Festy Dog and Forsaken One, as Kalanyr is demanding, so that Kalanyr can send forces to stop the robots?

  Maudlin, you heard Serpenteyes.
  He says he will give the people of Irongate safe passage out of there if the Kevellond League makes peace.
  And that means, you will have to stop attacking Irongate ... or will you??


----------



## Turrosh Mak

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *I can't speak for dagger either or those controlling the spell jamming vessels or the skyships or the flying citadels.
> 
> However, I urge those who do control them to allow Kalanyr to stop his robots.
> 
> I have e-mailed Forrester.
> 
> William *




My spelljammers will not interfere with the attempt to take the crashed spaceship.  In fact they have been recalled to secret bases in the pomarj for refitting and fresh crews.


----------



## dagger

Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My spelljammers will not interfere with the attempt to take the crashed spaceship.  In fact they have been recalled to secret bases in the pomarj for refitting and fresh crews. *




Mine need to be refitted also.


----------



## Maudlin

A missive comes from the war-torn lands to the south:
"For the goodwill of the Dark Union, Acererak is willing to let 1 in 6 of the civilian population of Irongate flee into Ahlissa, if the God-Emperor declares himself satisfied with Kevellond cooperation. The others are his prize."

Also, Acererak and the Scarlet Brotherhood share technology with all the factions who have declared to share it with them.

Furthermore, word is spread that, in case the inhabitants of the City of the Gods awake, all our allies intend to express their utmost helpfulness in guiding them towards the one responsible for interrupting their rest.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

I will ask my allies to call off the attack.  Maybe we can arrange a truce.

Serpenteye:  I need to talk to the player who controls the Iron League.  For now, I am working on peace.(I just e-mailed Gnomeworks.  It is Saturday night here in North America, so he may be out.)


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maudlin, you heard Serpenteyes.
> He says he will give the people of Irongate safe passage out of there if the Kevellond League makes peace.
> And that means, you will have to stop attacking Irongate ... or will you?? *




I said as many as could escape. We do not interfere in the conflict directly. We make no move against the forces of Acererak or the territories that he has claimed. We do not "play Raul Wallenberg"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

There you are, Serpenteye, William.

  Acererak has generously allowed that 1 out of every 6 people in Irongate will be spared, and he gets to devour the other 5 in 6.
  Acererak, I am sure, thinks that he's compromising quite a bit ...

  While the drow and the Kevellond League are trying to make up their minds whether or not:

  The Baklunish will cease attacking the mountains
  The Crescent will cease attacking the mountains
  The Drow will attack the robots or not attack the robots
  Whether a peace will be agreed to

  The robots are entering Veluna.  The horror of Bissel, is about to be repeated, on a grand scale.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(Will wait, now, to give Forrester and others a chance to react to the news)


----------



## JohnBrown

To Mellkor, and Everyone else

I propose the following to end our impasse.  You wish our assistance.  We wish Greyhawk and the Domain there of.  So have the following proposal:

The battle situation is calming now.  We the IBKCS will move our forces, which you no doubt have noticed massing on your border, into defense position there.  This should allow you to pull back within “the shield” our troops provide.  We have non-aggression treaties with all those forces on your western front; hopefully they realize it is in their best interest to not attack our forces.  This will allow EVERYONE on that front to disengage safely.

Then you would:

1. Clean up the mess you made. While Iuz personally loves what you have done with the place, his worshippers need to eat and the current situation is no good.  We will provide any assistance you need with this effort.

2.   Any shade beings or forces not needed for the clean up effort will begin to evacuate to Urnst.

This will allow an end to the hostilities with no one having to trust the other.

Iuz the Peacemaker


----------



## William Ronald

I have contacted Darkness who is playing the Baklunish.  I have asked them to call off the attack.

I cannot speak for Gnomeworks.  Or my allies without their express permission.  I have contacted Gnomeworks and Alyx.

I go away for a few  hours and find the robots have overrun Bissel.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Shade ambassador gapes at the representative of Iuz.
  Basically his expression says:  Are you nuts?!

  Then the Shade ambassador states:

  There is no Greyhawk.
  There is the Shadow Throne.
  There, the Lord Melkor is enthroned, and within all our hearts He is, and ever will be, and our great monuments and churches to Him are within the Shadow Throne.
  The Shadow Throne will not be given up.

  The pollution, as you call it, from our doings is the result of resistance against the rightful spread of Shade into this world.
  We will indeed ... how did you put this? ... clean up our mess.
  However, we will not devote time and energy to doing so while an army sits to our east, and another army sits to our west.
  We know the treachery in your heart, Iuz, and we are not deceived.

  If you choose to attack the Shadow Throne, Iuz, you and your people will suffer the same fate as these fools who chose to defy Melkor and the Shade, when they should have kneeled before him.
  They should have kneeled, because it is their place to kneel before Melkor.
  Now, they pay the price for their rebellion.

  Stay on the winning side, Iuz.  We know you are strong in the north.
  Stay strong, and stay out of this, and the Shade will unite with you, and the world will be at peace under strong and rightful Rulers.


----------



## Forrester

*sigh*

Where is the link to the Big Map? 

My forces started arriving at the beginning of the turn. If we can send a 40PL force to Veluna in time to save the people from the robots, we will do so. The robot force is 8PL, right? Shouldn't be a problem. 

And for god's sake, don't go after the spaceship. Not if it would wake up the damn City O' The Gods.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Torilians have arrived, or maybe not ...*

The cavalry has arrived.
  Or has it?

  Forrester, your forces must get to Veluna.
  How will they do that, since they are offmap?

  Kaboom could ferry them.
  Dagger's dwarves could ferry them.

  Will they do that?

  - - -

  The map of the Flanaess is here:

http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html

  It is mostly accurate, with some exceptions:

  Acererak holds all of the Iron League except Irongate, which is is besieging.
  The Duchy of Urnst is still a free nation, and not held by the Shadow Empire.
  The County of Urnst is held by the Shadow Empire, not by the Dark Union.
  Delrune has taken and occupied Kinemeet in the north.


----------



## Forrester

All up to them . . . I hate getting involved in this war, but at least I won't be attacking sentients. 

And while I don't think I can "enter" any races (e.g. the Construct race) until Turn 3, if I can enter them now, I'll do so. 

Finally, Edena -- you need to make a ruling about PL allocation. Abastahaewraaeraion the insane Illithid said that he was scrying to find out if people were about to attack him, and said he would allocate 10PL to the 10th level magic war if there was, and all his PL if there wasn't. 

That seems a bit iffy to me -- I mean, scrying isn't exactly 100% reliable, especially if Vecna is still around. Is it legal to do conditional PL allocation?


----------



## Kalanyr

Festy,Forsaken and myself are each entering

The Monster Arms Race
and
The Construct Arms Race

Oh and I have to agree with Forrester conditional PL to research is stupid unless it is in response to conditons at the start of a turn,


----------



## Creamsteak

Regina Canities, second most important member of the Delrunian forces will go to the peace meeting. Sanctus Punitor will be holding his country against his enemies who are not halting attacks while the council occurs.

While I am unsure what language we are carrying business on in... and Sanctus is really only very familiar with elven, Regina Canities knows quite a few languages.

Languages Spoken: Abyssal, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Common, Draconic, Druidic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling, Ignan, Infernal, Orc, Sylvan, Terran, Undercommon. 

_On another side..._

My Gnarley Forest unit is ANGRY... There homes were burned down. The Rangers that were training in rifle use are requesting use of the BEST rifles available in the Lortmills and are requesting an Air Taxi from one of my allies...

Edit: My forces are entering the construct arms race... but we only intend in creating constructs out of once-living materials. Wood golems and clay golems  (the kind of clay made from decomposed plant life) are examples of these creatures... In about ten minutes I will probably have another few construct types to add (going to grab my MM)...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, but is anyone going to ferry the Torilian troops (via the dwarven mountain spelljammers, or the Sky-Sea League with their skyships and Floating Citadels) to Veluna to save it against the incoming robots?
  Otherwise, it's going to take the Torilians a full two Turns to reach the scene.  By that time, of course, it will be far too late.

  Meanwhile, the people of Irongate go on dying.

  So do the forces of the Dark Union battling the Fleet of the Lendores and it's allies, and they are dying along with the Union mages and soldiers.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Oh, Creamsteak, your forces in the Gnarley are going to go ahead and attack the Shade to the east?
  And are your forces in Celadan Forest trying to retake the County of Urnst from the Shade?


----------



## Turrosh Mak

A resolution must be reached concerning the Slaughter in Irongate, before I can consider sending a reprisenitive to the peace conference.  

I am sure my ally Kessel Gnomeworks feels the same way.


----------



## JohnBrown

"Odd...it seemed you were more than willing to give it up a moment ago, oh well.  You and I are immortals, if you want to play these 'games' for all eternity then we shall play them..."

“Your threats to me are as you are, pale, empty, shadows with no teeth…bla, bla,bla,”

“There, happy?”

“Is this really what you want Melkor, You really want a conflict with the IBKSC…?”


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Oh, Creamsteak, your forces in the Gnarley are going to go ahead and attack the Shade to the east?
> And are your forces in Celadan Forest trying to retake the County of Urnst from the Shade? *




Don't jump the gun Edena... there may be more to this movement than I am saying yet... Once my allies agree (I know they will, so if you just give it the OK for them...that would be fine... even if presumptious...) Then I will announce what this force is doing.

_In the peace talks_
Regina goes into her peace meeting knowing full well that her adversaries are still fighting sword and fist with the Delrunian forces. She is trying to start discussions right away so that she can stop all the fighting. With no clue as to if this is a trap, or a honest desire, she tries to make as little noise as possible till talks begin.


----------



## William Ronald

*A plea for help*

The Kevellond League humbly and respectfully asks the Sky-Sea League and the Dwarven Spelljammers for their aid in transporting the troops of the UC of Toril to fight the robots.

"The Kevellond League agrees with the eloquent statements of Turrosh Mak, Emperor of the Pomarj.  We stand with our allies. Our representative will arrive at the same time as the representative of the Emperor of the Pomarj."

"I find it somewhat unusual that the Empire of Aerdi is unwilling to protect lands that it has claimed.   We suggest that the


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Shade ambassador responds:

  Of course we do not wish a war with the Empire of Iuz.
  It is not our fault you have deployed forces to the Cairn Hills to our east, and to the Kevellond League, to our west.
  Do not presume to tell us that this is meant as a peaceful gesture!

  Do you realize that, while your forces are down here threatening us, the Solistarim are sitting on your northern border with their entire army, untouched?
  They do not wish the Rule of Shade, of the Rule of Law.
  They only wish the destruction of us all, as they themselves have stated.

  The Union of Aerdi is wise, for it has fortified it's borders and has amassed it's troops.
  Enemies that threatened it have been annulled, and through strength peace is kept.

  Will you do this, Iuz?
  Will you remain at peace, and observe the Rule of Law?


----------



## dagger

I will ferry the troops from Toril, taking care that no one can zap in and take control of the controls so to speak.  Also I will be careful that the dwarves don't get to close to the robots.


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- I thought you ruled  that the Ferry Services were out of Action Points at the moment. Has this changed? If so I don't really mind just curious.


----------



## Forrester

*sigh*

Okay, hold on. Time out. I just looked at the map. 

EDENA: What is the force of the Robots, approximately? 8PL?

If that's the case, then I have a change of plans. I'm not going to need any ferrying. 

But I need 100% confirmation first that a 10 to 15PL force could take down the robots. (I can't believe Veluna doesn't have one -- shees!)


----------



## William Ronald

Forrester,

Veluna and the other Kevellond League nations are not very large individually.  At most each has about 8 PL or so.

I have granted the UC of Toril an embassy in my lands.

Also, Kalanyr, the dwarven spelljammers move at 200 miles per hour.  Sufficient to move troops face.

Dagger, thanks again.  See my e-mail.


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: A plea for help*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *The Kevellond League humbly and respectfully asks the Sky-Sea League and the Dwarven Spelljammers for their aid in transporting the troops of the UC of Toril to fight the robots.*



We weren't asked but with the HF airbattle over...reluctantly...and only because it will save countless innocent lives in Veluna...the Elven Spelljammers will help get the troops of the UC there to stop them.  If The Kevellond League can work with Iuz, we can work with the UC.  This once.

*



			"The Kevellond League agrees with the eloquent statements of Turrosh Mak, Emperor of the Pomarj.  We stand with our allies. Our representative will arrive at the same time as the representative of the Emperor of the Pomarj."
		
Click to expand...


*The Coalition of Light and Shadow stands with it's allies will send a representative from the Seelie Court to this meeting.  The cease fire will be honored.  POW's (we took prisoners? Wow...) will be well treated and closely watched.  the prisoner exchange idea is a good one.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ah, good.
  Creamsteak's forces did not cause the Truce hammered out between Turrosh Mak, Dagger, Williams, and the Shades to collapse (hehe, I was so hoping he would attack ...)

  - - -

  The Torilians come to Veluna.
  They go up against the robots.

  None of those watching, via magic or otherwise, have seen anything like this before.
  THESE are humanoids, with a capital H.
  Think of Lurtz, from Fellowship of the Ring, with the brains of Einstein, and the psionic power of an Athan Adept to boot.
  Think of kobolds with extremely high levels as sorcerers, able to move with the speed of a high level monk, and the fighting ability of the best of the warriors of the Scarlet Brotherhood.

  They go in, and they take out those robots.
  They know how to fight high tech enemies, unlike the Oerthians, for they've had to do it before.
  They sneak, play hide and seek with the enemy radar and motion sensors, and they win as often as lose.
  When they are hit by beam weapons or lasers, they survive hits that would kill an ordinary humanoid, or for that matter any human or demihuman.
  Even missing arms, legs, or with hideous wounds across the torso, they somehow manage to leap right up and still smash at those robots.

  They are carrying swords and daggers with enchantments that the adamantite armor of the robots cannot resist (imagine it hitting your knights with their ordinary armor, or better yet ... don't).
  Those blades, sword and knife, go through the armor plating, into the chipboards, right into the motherboards that run the enemy computers, and control the robots.
  The humanoids of Toril seem to know exactly where to strike.
  They play cat and mouse with the big machines, until they have the chance to leap upon them, and hack through their legs, or carve holes in their foot thick armor, crawling inside to sabotage the device from within.
  They hide underground, and come up below their foes, stabbing through their lower plates into their electronic brains.

  Thousands of Torilian humanoids die in the assault, as the energy weapons and high explosives of the robots do their work, but the robots go down, one by one, until the battlefield is covered in the wreckage of robots for as far as the eye can see.

  Finally, the robots realize that here is a force that is their match, and they retreat.
  The humanoids give furious chase, and the robots continue to fall, stabbed, slashed, broken into spare parts, all the way back across Bissel, and far into the Barrier Peaks.

  Only then do the humanoids of Toril stop pursuing.

  The humanoids of Toril pursue without rest, without sleep, with a stamina and energy that would be a match for the Chosen of Mystra, and with a strength that rivals that of the titans.
  Never before has Oerth been witness to such humanoids ... humanoids far superior in intellect and body than most of those they are defending.

  When the battle is over, a great part of the Torilian force is dead, so they take their dead and return them to their base.
  Apparently for resurrection.

  That was only a tithe of the total force landed on Oerth by Toril.
  A tithe.  And it did all that.
  Their main force did not deploy against the robots, or do anything at all.


----------



## Forrester

"Kender-kissing" my ass. 

That was great.

Edena -- you can ignore my last email, I guess. Or take whatever parts of it you like -- clearly, what was important, happened .



Turrosh Mak -- what do you think?


----------



## Darkness

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *I have contacted Darkness who is playing the Baklunish.  I have asked them to call off the attack.*



Done - we let the drow and their allies be. For now, at least...


----------



## JohnBrown

Correspendence to the Shade: 

“Rule of Law, huh…cackle, cackle, cackle…That’s a good one…cackle, cackle, cackle”

“Your Rule of Law under you, I suppose” (Laughing continues for several pages)

“Oh, Oh, wait a minute, my side is beginning to hurt” (script gets a blurry as obviously the writer is grasping his side)

“Oh, Oh Melkor you jokester you…”

“Seriously, though have the troops entered your territory, no.  We had discussed this at length and I thought we had come to an understanding.  Clearly, this was not the case.  The troops are merely there as a reminder.  I can be your friend, I can be your enemy, or I can simply withhold my help and the forces of good will swarm you under.”

“My patience grows thin and my troops restless”

Iuz the Giggling


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Irongate, beset and losing to Acererak, sends a message to Forrester:

  Please, save us!  The demilich Acererak is literally devouring our people, and there are a hundred thousand innocent people in this city.
  We saw you defeat the robots.  We scried, and we saw.
  We know you have the strength to save us.
  We plead with you.

  PLEAD WITH YOU.

  SAVE US!

  PLEASE!

  (There is nobody else who can save Irongate, for the record.)


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- As soon as the Crescent forces back  off (if they do) a PL 20 group of Kobolds and Formian is dipatched to deal with the Robot's spaceship.


----------



## Forrester

*sigh*

Where is Irongate on the map?

There are gates to Irongate, I understand -- which is closest to the west side of the map?

And how strong is Acerak at this point?

*sigh*

I really need a Prime Directive. The innocents should have gone with the Angels . . .


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*To Serpenteye*

*To The God-King of the Great Kingdom:*

No doubt you are aware of the united Commonwealths deployment of forces in Veluna, and their sucessful battle against the strange consructs from the mountains.

Do you still think that they are soft?
Do you still think that they have forgotten what it is to be a warrior? 

If you do, then I suggest you come to their embassy in Keoland and tell that to their face.

~Turrosh mak, Emperor of the Pomarj and Protector of Ulek~

(OCC:William has asked me to speak for his faction, as well as for the factions of zelda and Uvenelei, whom he was speaking for.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok.
  Kalanyr's force goes against the mothership itself.
  Needless to say, the battle lights up the Barrier Peaks like a grand fireworks show was in progress.


----------



## Forrester

If I think there is a risk of the City of the Gods being awoken if the spaceship is bothered, then some of my troops (10PL worth) will guard the spaceship from anyone f*cking with it. 

I mean, we're in the area, right? 

Anyone going to the Spaceship -- you might well defeat my force -- but it will bring the rest of my army in against you. 

Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

To Forrester:

  Acererak is VERY, VERY strong!!! (as strong as he is evil)
  And the entire might of the Scarlet Brotherhood stands with him.
  And there are no Gates to Irongate (not now.)

  Also, the Dark Union of Oerth is probably Acererak's ally.

  Your force can deploy there using the Flying Citadels of the Sky-Sea League run by Kaboom, or the Dwarven Spelljamming Mountains of Dagger.

  - - -

  Uh, Forrester, Kalanyr's force reached the crashed spaceship first (and it is not anywhere near the City of the Gods, by the way.)
  Do you really want to attack Kalanyr's force?


----------



## Forrester

Can the innocents still get to the Angels? 

I will not enter the war in such a grand way -- you Oerthians need to work this stuff out for yourself. 

But I will encourage the Border Guard/Angels to save the people of Irongate who wish to leave. 

Forrester


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Forester*

The gates to Irongate were sealed when Acerierak Captured the other end.
They will not be reopened because of the powerful death magics cast over the gate by the lich.

If you help Irongate (which I hope You do) you will need to find annother route there...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Angels cannot help, Forrester.

  You can.

  If you do, you will face war.  Very great war.

  If you do not, Acererak and his Minions will devour a hundred thousand souls, while the bodies melt into goo and evaporate.

  It is that simple.

  Dagger, Kaboom, you must ferry Forrester's troops if they decide to go to Irongate.
  That pulls you into this, too.


----------



## William Ronald

*An expression of gratitude*

"The Kevellond League is eternally greatfuly  to the Dwarven spelljammers, the Union of Light and Shadow, and the United Commonwealth of Toril for their aid in this time.  We ask each of you to take residence at the village sized embassy grounds we have allocated for you and all our valiant allies."

"You have acted bravely to save the lives of the innocent."

"The Union of Light and Shadow does have a concern about the fey having left Toril and the possible evils of industrialization.  Certainly we have no wish to see a repeat of the wars Toril experienced.  Also, it would be a tragic loss for Oerth if the fey ever left."

"We respectfully urge the United Commonwealth of Toril to discuss the possible return of the fey to Toril. Siobhan Surenir (sorry for any mispelling, Black Omega) is a representative of the court of Oberon and Titania.  The return of the fey to Toril could only add to its beauty and well being."

"Such negotiations would be difficult, but I believe worthwhile.  The fey have proven their courage countless times.  The representative of the court of Oberon and Titania has my undying gratitude and respect."

"To the Prince Corond, I send 40 barrels of the finest ale.  I send the Union of Light and Shadow a gift of 40 of the finest barrels of wine.  To the UC of Toril, I give 40 barrels of the finest brandy."

"I salute the warriors of the UC of Toril.  I spoke with some.  They are well disciplined, dedicated, loyal and intelligent.  They are truly remarkable individuals."

"To all my allies, I ask that you please set up your embassies in the places I have provided for you.  Let them be centers for peace and mutual understanding."

"The Kevellond League lands are home to peoples of many races, creeds, and beliefs.  We have learned to work together inspite of our differences. We urge all to seek to resolve their differences in the name of peace."

"I believe what unites us is far more important than what divides us.  Truly the troops of the UC of Toril seem to embody that spirit."

"In the name of the people of Veluna, the Kevellond League, and my god Rao, I express my gratitude."


Turrosh Mak, I have to get ready for a real life game.  I cede control of the Kevollond League forces to you.  Uvenelei, when he left last night, gave me control of his forces.  Zelda, who is away for the weekend, has left me in control of her army near the dark swamp.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Edena,*

This a question, not a complaint:

When is turn 3 goint to start?

We have had several battles, a robot invasion, Acerack is eating people.  The Shade have gone from smart-aleks to boot-lickers to smart-alecks, again.....

The not knowing is making planning difficult....


----------



## Serpenteye

*To Turrosh Mak, To Edena*



			
				Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *To The God-King of the Great Kingdom:
> 
> No doubt you are aware of the united Commonwealths deployment of forces in Veluna, and their sucessful battle against the strange consructs from the mountains.
> 
> Do you still think that they are soft?
> Do you still think that they have forgotten what it is to be a warrior?
> 
> If you do, then I suggest you come to their embassy in Keoland and tell that to their face.
> 
> ~Turrosh mak, Emperor of the Pomarj and Protector of Ulek~
> 
> *




To Turrosh Mak, Emperor of the pomarj

I never questioned their strength. In fact it was because of their strength I considered them the greatest potential threat to the independence of Oerth. I feared their involvement in the war that is now ending. I know they could have destroyed us. I know they can still destroy us all.  

The God Emperor of the Dark Union of Oerth and the Great Empire of Aerdi
--------

Edena: We no longer attack anybody, our forces have redeployed to defensive positions.  They have withdrawn from the battles in the Duchy of urnst and against the lendore fleet.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Turn 2 will end when Forrester, one way or another, makes his decision.

  Upon that decision, rests a great deal.


----------



## Forrester

Edena, I just sent you an email regarding the possibility of a few of my archmages teleporting to Irongate and creating teleportation circles to help with evacuation --

--or--

trying to reopen the gates/create a new one. I have the best elven wizards and kobold sorcerers, you know . 

But I'm not going to try to talk someone into ferrying 100PL of forces over there to enter the war. The ferries probably aren't there, meaning I couldn't get there in time anyway .

Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forrester, you can do that.
  Based on Maudlin's playing, Acererak will immediately respond, I do believe.

  I now await Acererak's response - his theoretical response if you have not yet sent those mages - to your attempt to help the people of Irongate.

  For you see, Acererak, himself, is IN the city of Irongate.  Personally leading the assault.


----------



## dagger

Message sent to the UC only:


I will ferry any troops that need to be moved. Where ever you want to go this turn, I will take them. The Free Council will not stand idly by and watch thousands perish.



To Edena:

If nothing changes or the UC will not make a move. I send the Dwarves to rescue as many as possible.


----------



## Forrester

Edena -- you said "Yes you can"

To which? Creation of a gate? Opening a gate? 
Or only teleporting in mages? 


And I thought that Irongate hadn't fallen quite yet. 

It has -- completely? Acerak and his forces are INSIDE Irongate?

Um . . . that's, like, bad. 

I don't think there's anything I can do, then. The few PL of forces I could teleport in would be quickly killed by Acerak and his overwhelming numbers. 

Sorry, guys .


----------



## dagger

If he is IN Irongate, I will not sacrifice the dwarves on a suicidal rescue mission. Though if many can be rescued aboard the spelljamming mountains, with not too much risk, then that is ok.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Irongate hasn't fallen yet.
  And Dagger is offering his entire dwarven spelljamming mountain fleet to ferry your troops with, Forrester.


----------



## dagger

If its an attack force, I will carry them no matter the risk to myself.



UPDATE:


Since he has not taken Irongate, I think a rescue mission to evacuate the populace could be acomplished, I defer the decison to the UC.


----------



## Serpenteye

*To Acererak*

"Though we under the terms of our alliance support your attack on the Iron League I believe it would be in your best interest to cooperate with the evacuation of Irongate or at least not obstruct the Commonwealths efforts overmuch. I ask you to consider what a UC involvement in the war would mean for your chances of success."

The God Emperor of the Dark Union of Oerth and the Great Empire of Aerdi (Peacemaker)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

((Many great wars have started in small places.))


----------



## Forrester

Okay. 

This is my final decision, given Irongate has not yet fallen. 

I will send some archmages to help teleport out as many as we can -- or bring them safely to the dwarven spelljammers. The mages will be escorted by 20PL-->10PL worth of soldiers. 

I will blow many Limited Wishes, and even a Wish/Miracle spell or two. Yes, I realize that I will probably take a small PL hit, or some other thing, for using Wishes, but I'm willing to make the sacrifice. 

But I'm not going to do any massive troop ferrying. Hopefully, though, my brave mages (who obviously won't stick around to fight to the death) and my Wishes will save as many inhabitants as possible. But combat will be avoided when possible -- when it is not, we leave. 

I am also interested in finding out, Edena, if my forces are attacked by:

1) Acerak
2) The Scarlet Brotherhood
3) Anyone else

So I know that I need to crush them mercilessly later on. 

Just a helpful reminder: I have 450PL-->225PL forces on Toril, demilich-boy. That doesn't include the copious numbers of epic-level NPCs traveling with me. You've eaten enough -- let them go. (And the Scarlet Brotherhood should SURELY be wise enough to know when they've gone too far . . . )


Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(this post moved)


----------



## Serpenteye

Wednesday will be fine. Maybe the peace-talks can be handled in another thread until then.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

The chat is here:
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/Basic.html


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I did'nt read the whole thing yet, as I just got back, but if theres still Riftcrag, the League of Warlords will hold off attack (remove troops) on the Duchy of Urnst and continue defending their territories (against Creamsteak, if he still attacks).


----------



## Darkness

As it is not too long yet, I'll leave this thread open for now, so Edena can post statistics or a summary or something if he wants.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*I'd read this if I were you*

As Bonedagger is leaving the IR, Vecna and Vecna's Legions are now must be played by someone else.

  I will run Vecna and Vecna's Legions.

  I knew about Vecna 20 years ago IRL.  I have known of him since I was a kid, first starting in Dungeons and Dragons.

  Be afraid.  Be very, very, very afraid.

  I say this to all of you now:

  If Vecna can destroy you all, including all of Toril, Vecna will destroy you all, including all of Toril.
  I have worked hard on the IR.
  I will work equally hard, within the rules, to ensure that Vecna wins.

  As Boromir told Frodo in a certain recent film:

  What chance do you think you have?
  You will be found.  
  They will take the Ring.  
  And you will beg for death before they are finished.

  If Vecna wins, all of Oerth, Toril, Greyspace, and Realmspace will be pulled into Ravenloft, and will remain there, forever.


----------



## Maudlin

A furious Sending is blasted through the ether, directed at Forrester but rather unsubtle in its targeting. The image of a horned skull bathed in green light sends needles into your brain with every thundered word.

"You! Why do you interfere? Because they asked for help? They call and you come running to save them?

Hypocrite!

Have you fallen into the trap of deciding the line between who is good and who is evil? Who lives and who dies? Were you and your races not brutally persecuted, slaughtered on sight, the nests of your young destroyed wherever they were found? How am I different from you? My children have no haven anywhere in the world. Either they are destroyed or pressed into slavery. I arrived to deliver them from these despots who vainly claim for themselves the moniker of 'Good', and to carve out a realm of their own. 

Now you come charging in because they're wailing for their own lives? Have you come full circle from underdog to oppressor? Impressive how easily the living can forget. Did you offer to let Elven serfs leave when you destroyed their civilisation?

All people of Oerth beware if he takes the doomed city of Irongate. Beware of bored plutocrats who crave an empire of vanity. If you think they will stop at your borders because you bow to the trappings of civilisation, think deeper, and observe how lightly new causes are created.

Withdraw, and I will let half of the civilian population who did not take arms against me flee into Ahlissa. They will be Geased never again to harm or abuse an undead creature. The others will pay the price for their eager participation in the genocide of my children. Attack, and tens of thousands of lives you claim are precious to you will perish, and your true motives laid bare to all. "

-----------------------------------------------------

OOC: Sheesh, I gotta get me some of these Irongaters' vitamins  I try to take a PL 4 city with nearly 50 PL and I get this  Fun though. Still, given that they're disgustingly outnumbered and surrounded, fighting on two fronts and I have been attacking for the longest time, can I assume at least most of the city has fallen and only a few pockets still resist? If their defenses are still intact when Forrester arrives, that's important information.

Also, how much PL can be transferred through teleportation? Am I really looking at 20PL of his forces coming in immediately?

Sorry to be so long about it, BTW, everything happened not too long after I finally went to bed apparently.


----------



## Serpenteye

Well said, Acererak. Good point. The refugee camps are ready.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Interesting reply, Maudlin.

  Forrester, it would appear that Acererak, instead of killing those Forrester the Player Character sent to rescue the people of Irongate, is instead him a message of rebuke and reproval.  
  An offer, and a warning.
  An IC warning to the world of Oerth, concerning the Torilians, in which he echoes the Sending of the Wanderer, in my opinion.

  Forrester, I am curious as to your reaction IC, and whether your mages and clerics continue the rescue attempt after Acererak sends this message.

  Would someone inform Forrester of this post, or e-mail it to him, so that he may reply, on this Thread, while it still has room?
  For there is still room for 10 more posts on this thread, and I would like to hear and see Forrester's response to Maudlin.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Another sending from The Shade, like before Shadowlady Ahlissa is the the person speaking.

Oerthians! This is the end! Torillians have come to make Oerth their colony and they are unstopable! (images of Torillians fiighting). We Shade are not powerful enough to conquer this world, we offer you peace! We will no more spread Shadow on neighbouring lands! But we must unite, we must all unite or Torillians will rule us all!

Edena Shade stop poisoning neihghbouring lands, but they still transform Shadow Throne and County of Urnst.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena Shade will enter the Monster Arms race by breeding the Shadow Beasts that you said are numerous now in Shadow Throne.

We will also be working on creating golems from Shadowstuff, thus entering the Construct Arms Race!

We are however not much interested in advancing our society, we research only technology that has use for war.

Sorry for spelling mistakes.


----------



## Maudlin

Hmm, I'd sort of like to re-assert that those floating citadels only move at 20 mph, so they won't be arriving anywhere near for at least a few days. I'm expecting the UC to make its intentions known before that time, and certainly before I need to decide whether or not anyone gets attacked, if you get my drift


----------



## Forrester

I will respond today -- so please, no posts unless absolutely necessary, so I can get my response in (and Edena's reaction). 

However, first there is something I must ask Edena through an email. Something very important. 

Edena, expect an email in five minutes -- after I send it, though, I'll be gone for a little while. But I'll be back late this afternoon/early evening. 

Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

TIME OUT
  TURN 2 IS OVER


----------



## Darkness

Closing down, then...


----------

